# Canyon Strive 2013, welchen Dämpfer?



## Allmounti (23. März 2014)

Hallo!

Seid fast einem Jahr bin ich zufriedener Strive 9.0 AL Besitzer. Hauptsächlich fahre ich Allmountain bis mittelschwere Endurostrecken. Wie gesagt, ich bin soweit ganz zufrieden, allerdings gehört es für mich zum Hobby immer wieder bisschen was neues auszutesten bzw. zu optimieren.
Nun steht bei mir der Dämpfer an.
Momentan ist ein Fox CTD factory verbaut. Da die aktuellen Bikes mit Dämpfern mit Ausgleichsbehälter wie Fox CTD X oder RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 verkauft werden, bin ich sehr neugierig wie groß der Unterschied zu meinen jetzigen Dämpfer wohl sein dürfte.

Meine Fragen:
1. Hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und kann den Unterschied zwischen Fox CTD zu einen der o.g. Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter beschreiben?
2. Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr einbauen den RockShox Monarch Plus RC3 (2014) oder den Fox CTD X?
Hat jemand beide Dämpfer mal auf dem Strive getestet?

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Erfahrungen und Antworten!!!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Allmounti (25. März 2014)

Mhm, hat wahrscheinlich noch keiner getestet... :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (25. März 2014)

Also ich hab das Strive halt jetzt erst ca. 5 Wochen.
Bin zur Zeit bei ca. 210 PSI. 
Die Low Speed Druckstufe ist schon sehr geschmeidig, bei meinen 86 KG Gesamtgewicht. 
Im High Speed Druckstufenbereich nutzt er schon öfters alles aus.
Ich bin aber selbst noch am Erfahrung sammeln.
Allgemein sehe ichs aber wie Du: 
"allerdings gehört es für mich zum Hobby immer wieder bisschen was neues auszutesten bzw. zu optimieren"
Das ist ne Sucht ;-)


----------



## Allmounti (25. März 2014)

Aber Sucht in positiven Sinne 
Du hast also den RockShox Monarch Dämpfer? Klingt doch gut? Oder meinst du mit "nutzt er schon alles aus" dass er durchsackt? Also durch den Federweg rauscht?

Mfg


----------



## OliverKaa (26. März 2014)

Float CTD Factory.
Linearer Federweg beschreibts - meiner Meinung nach.
Ich kenns halt das zu Ende des Federwegs es deutlich straffer wird.
Wie gesagt ich habe selbst erst wenig Erfahrung gesammelt.
Und bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Strive.
Bin auch mal gespannt über andere Dämpfererfahrungen.


----------



## hackel schorsch (26. März 2014)

Hi!
Ich fahre seit drei Monaten ein Strive 8.0 2014er Modell mit Fox Float CTD Dämpfer.
Meine Erfahrung mit dem Dämpferist die gleiche, wie Ihr es schreibt. Nach größeren Sprüngen federt er gefühlt linear durch..
Bin mit ca. 75 KG in voller Montur mittlerweile bei 14 bar gelandet.

Denke momentan über diesen Einsatz nach, der die Progression erhöhen soll. Hört sich meiner Meinung nach sinnvoll an bei diesem Dämpfer. Seltsam finde ich jedoch, dass das so werksseitig verbaut wird!

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Allmounti (26. März 2014)

Wow, ihr macht irgendwie ziemlich hohen Druck rein! Wieviel %SAG hat man dann noch?
Also ich wiege mit Trinkrucksack usw. ca. 86kg. und gebe bei Allmountain Strecken 160-170PSI auf den Dämpfer! Bei gröberen Strecken gebe ich ca. 180PSI drauf. Das reicht! bin bisher nie durchgeschlagen. Allerdings habe ich einen Spacer eingebaut für mehr Progression. Ich habe mir Fabian Barels Einstellung als Vorbild genommen... mal lesen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05...das-enduro-bike-vom-riva-sieger-fabien-barel/

Wie gesagt, mich würde der Unterschied zwischen einen Dämpfer wie in meinem oder eurem Fall (ohne Ausgleichsbehälter und mit BV) zu einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter (Fox CTD X oder RockShox Monarch Plus RC3) sehr interessieren.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die eben genannten Dämpfer nicht so schnell durch den Federweg rauschen. Man dürfte dann das Gefühl haben, mehr Federweg zu haben, bzw. mehr Federwegreserven zu haben.

Vielleicht meldet sich diesbezüglich von Canyon noch jemand, das wäre nett!


----------



## hackel schorsch (26. März 2014)

Mir erscheint es auch ziemlich viel Druck und die Sensibilität geht durch mehr Druck halt am Anfang flöten. Der SAG wird dabei auch geringer als die sinnvollen 15 - 20% ..

Welchen spacer hast Du denn drin und bist du zufrieden? Ich würde auch mal den kleinen und mittleren testen - falls Du sie übrig hast, kaufe ich sie Dir ab


----------



## Allmounti (26. März 2014)

Ich habe den zweitgrößten Spacer drin und hab bei 170PSI ca. 25%SAG. 
Ich sag's mal so: bin nicht unzufrieden! Würde mir aber trotzdem manchmal bisschen mehr Reserven wünschen. Komme öfter in den BV Bereich rein (was prinzipiell auch kein Thema ist) man fühlt nur deutlich dass der Federweg hier bald zuende ist .Ich habe die Vergleiche eben noch nicht. Kann sein, dass ich nach dem ich einen Dämpfer mit Ausgleichbehälter eingebaut habe mein Bike nicht wiedererkenne oder kaum einen Unterschied feststellen werde- das ist ja hier die spannende Frage?!

Ich würde die Spacer noch gerne behalten falls ich mir den Fox CTD X zulege, sorry, wäre sonst kein Thema


----------



## Allmounti (28. März 2014)

Ich werde mir den Monarch mal bestellen und testen.
Weiß vielleicht jemand welchen Tune ich für den Dämpfer benötige?
Gewicht:86kg

Welchen Tune haben wohl die Monarch Dämpfer die in den aktuellen Strive Modellen vom Werk aus eingebaut werden?


----------



## potzblitzer (29. März 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Monarch mal bestellen und testen.
> Weiß vielleicht jemand welchen Tune ich für den Dämpfer benötige?
> Gewicht:86kg
> 
> Welchen Tune haben wohl die Monarch Dämpfer die in den aktuellen Strive Modellen vom Werk aus eingebaut werden?


Hab ihn mir auch in M/M tune bestellt. Kriegst ihn im Aftermarket auch schwer in anderen Tunes. Von Canyon glaub ich wird er mit nem L tune ausgeliefert. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher. Gab aber auch schon Feedback von Leuten die den M tune fahren und die sind positiv. Kann ja mal hier berichten wie es sich so fährt sobald er geliefert wird - was durchaus noch ne Woche dauern kann weil man an den 200/57 so schwer rankommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allmounti (30. März 2014)

Das ist gut! Da bin ich echt mal auf deine Rückmeldung gespannt! 
Ich habe den Dämpfer noch nicht bestellt weil ich gerade wenig Zeit dazu kriege...
Wäre also nett wenn du mich auf den laufenden halten würdest

Ps: was hast du für den Dämpfer bezahlt?


----------



## potzblitzer (30. März 2014)

299,-

Meld mich wieder sobald ich Erfahrungen haben


----------



## Allmounti (30. März 2014)

Mach das, Danke


----------



## Allmounti (31. März 2014)

Hi Potzblitzer!

Hier zur Info die Antwort bezüglich des Monarch Dämpfers von Canyon:

Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon-Bike entschieden haben. Der von uns in dem 2014 verbaute Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer hat eine HV Kammer und ein LL tune. Evetuell ist sinnvoll den Monarch air Can (HV) tuning Kit Roch Shox #11.4115.039.000 mit zu bestellen. Dieser ermöglicht es Ihnen die Endprogression zu erhöhen und ein Durchschlagen zu verhindern


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (2. April 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!

Ich habe auch ein Strive AL 9.0 Baujahr 2013.
Meinen Dämpfer (Float Factory CTD BV) musste ich letztes Jahr zu Toxoholic's schicken, da Öl rausgesifft ist. Bis dahin war ich absolut zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer. Mit dem Ausgetauschten komme ich aber nicht klar. Jetzt habe ich mir überlegt, dass vielleicht die ursprünglich eingestellten Tunes verändert wurden?!
Nun hab ich Rebound Tune L, Velocity Tune M und Boost Valve 200.

Mit Canyon habe ich auch schon telefoniert. Die meinen, dass beim Rebound Tune XL vorgegeben ist.
Könnt Ihr mal bitte schauen, was auf Eurem Dämpfer draufsteht, sofern er noch Original ist?

Mein Problem ist, dass er beim Treten stärker wippt als letztes Jahr (meine ich zumindest) und schon bei kleineren Drops (ca 1-1,5 m) ist er voll ausgenutzt. Der SAG-Monitor sagt aber, dass sogar etwas zuviel Luft drinnen ist.

Vorschläge?
Dankeschön


----------



## Allmounti (3. April 2014)

Also ich habe an meinem Strive 9.0AL 2013 noch alles original, und da ist die Tune Einstellung genauso wie du den Dämpfer zurückbekommen hast.

Wundert mich, dass Canyon dir andere Angaben gemacht hat?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillqueen79 (3. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Wundert mich, dass Canyon dir andere Angaben gemacht hat?!



Ja, das wundert mich auch...

Wißt Ihr, wie es sich öußert, wenn das BoostValve nicht richtig arbeitet bzw kaputt ist?
Könnte daher die lineare Dämpfung bei mir kommen?


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (3. April 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> 299,-
> 
> Meld mich wieder sobald ich Erfahrungen haben



Ja bitte, würde mich auch interessieren...


----------



## potzblitzer (3. April 2014)

Liefertermin ist momentan Ende April bis Ende Mai...wird also noch dauern bis er ans bike kommt...


----------



## Allmounti (9. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Monarch mal bestellen und testen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ich warte noch ein wenig bis der Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir (siehe Link) lieferbar ist. Den werde ich dann auf mich und das Strive tunen lassen und mich dann überaschen lassen
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/01/rock-shox-debonair-monarch-plus/


----------



## Allmounti (9. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Ich werde mir den Monarch mal bestellen und testen.


 

Ich warte noch ein wenig bis der Monarch Plus RC3 DebonAir (siehe Link) lieferbar ist. Den werde ich dann auf mich und das Strive tunen lassen und mich dann überaschen lassen
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/04/01/rock-shox-debonair-monarch-plus/


----------



## potzblitzer (9. April 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob das so ne gute Idee ist..der Strive Hinterbau ist schon sehr linear und alle tendieren eigtl eher dazu die Luftkammern zu verkleinern. Der Debon Air hat eine größere Kammer und ist noch plüschiger. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der nicht gut zum Strive passt. Aber wissen wird man es erst nach dem es mal Leute getestet haben.

Ich hab jedenfalls den normalen Monarch+ aus 2014 doch noch kurzfristig aufgetrieben und gestern eingebaut. Noch keinen Trail gefahren, aber bisschen über die Straßen gerollt. Das ist auf jeden Fall ne ganz andere Liga als der RP2. Mir gefällt wie progressiv der Dämpfer ist, er rauscht nicht so durch den Federweg und Durchschlagen gehört wohl auch der Vergangenheit an. Muss mal noch abwarten wie er sich nach dem Einfahren verhält, aber momentan gefällt mir der verbaute Tune sehr gut. Ändern kann man ja immer.


----------



## Allmounti (9. April 2014)

Wow, ging ja jetzt doch recht schnell!
Hört sich fürs erste doch ganz gut an, bin gespannt was du auf dem Trail für Erfahrungen machen wirst.

Was kannst du zum Losbrechmoment sagen? Brauch der Monarch etwas weniger Kraft bis er einfedert?



potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das so ne gute Idee ist..der Strive Hinterbau ist schon sehr linear und alle tendieren eigtl eher dazu die Luftkammern zu verkleinern. Der Debon Air hat eine größere Kammer und ist noch plüschiger. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der nicht gut zum Strive passt.


 
Diesen Gedanken hatte ich auch schon, kann sein, dass er nicht zum Strive passt. Aber ich habe diese Frage bereits an einen Tuner gestellt der sich in diesem Bereich wohl sehr gut auskennt. Er hat noch nicht geantwortet...
Ansonsten werde ich mir auch das 2014er Model bestellen.


----------



## potzblitzer (9. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Wow, ging ja jetzt doch recht schnell!
> Hört sich fürs erste doch ganz gut an, bin gespannt was du auf dem Trail für Erfahrungen machen wirst.
> 
> Was kannst du zum Losbrechmoment sagen? Brauch der Monarch etwas weniger Kraft bis er einfedert?



Losbrechmoment ist schon auch etwas besser, aber da liegen nicht die großen Unterschiede zum RP2. Der RP2 rauscht schnell durch den Federweg und ohne Spacer in der Kammer ist er mir auch durchgeschlagen. Außerdem bietet er nicht die Einstellmöglichkeiten des Monarch. Aber noch ist es für mich zu früh für ein Fazit, muss erstmal auf die Trails


----------



## Pitchshifter (9. April 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ich hab jedenfalls den normalen Monarch+ aus 2014 doch noch kurzfristig aufgetrieben und gestern eingebaut.


Ist der Dämpferkolben schwarz oder schaut es nur am Foto so aus als ob? Gratuliere zum Kauf, auch bei mir war der Schritt zu einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter (anderer Rahmen) eine sehr gute Investition. Im Allgemeinen: Spürbar softeres Ansprechverhalten bei gleichzeitig mehr Reserven und keine Durchschläge mehr.


----------



## Allmounti (9. April 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ist der Dämpferkolben schwarz oder schaut es nur am Foto so aus als ob? Gratuliere zum Kauf, auch bei mir was der Schritt zu einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter (anderer Rahmen) eine sehr gute Investition.



Das mit der Kolbenfarbe würde mich auch interessieren!

Welchen Dämpfer und welchen Rahmen hast du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (9. April 2014)

Ich konnte mit meinem Strive einiges an Erfahrung sammeln was Dämpfer und Hinterbau angeht. Habe auch meinen DHX eigens geshimt und die Druckstufe angepasst. Eine große Luftkammer wie sie im Strive 2011 und 2012 verbaut wurde ist ziemlicher Mist, da müsste schon die Dämpfung übertrieben straff sein. Einige sind deshalb auch mit ständig aktivierter Plattform gefahren. Der Debon Air ist sicherlich mitunter die schlechteste Wahl für den Hinterbau vom Strive die man treffen kann. Der Hinterbau ist nicht nur linear sondern teils auch degressiv und gibt deswegen recht freigiebig den Federweg her. Der Debon Air würde das durch die große Kammer und die kaum vorhandene Eigenprogression in dem Bereich noch begünstigen. Was der Tuner machen kann ist dann nur die Druckstufe stark erhöhen. Generell gilt aber dass die Druckstufe eine zu weiche Feder nicht ersetzen kann.

Denk lieber nochmal nach bevor du das Fahrwerk negativ optimierst!


----------



## Allmounti (9. April 2014)

Danke für die wertvolle Info!

Denke das der "normale" Monarch+ wahrscheinlich doch die bessere Wahl ist


----------



## Pitchshifter (10. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Welchen Dämpfer und welchen Rahmen hast du denn, wenn ich fragen darf?


Torque ES 2008 und Manitou Evolver ISX-6 (als Ersatz für den alten Monarch, der damals nur ohne Ausgleichsbehälter erhältlich war).


----------



## Toni ES5 (10. April 2014)

Hallo,
einen Dämpfer zu empfehlen halte ich für schwer, da es einfach zu verschiedene Vorlieben gibt, was Federverhalten und Dämpfung angeht.
Auf Grund der Positiven Berichte hier im Forum, habe ich mir einen DHX 5 Air ins 2012 Strive gesteckt und war bei den ersten Ausfahrten, was das Dämpfungsverhalten angeht auch positiv überrascht.
Da es mir aber sehr wichtig ist, den Federweg auch komplett zu nutzen merkte ich schnell, dass das Federungsverhalten gerade bei schnelleren Downhill Passagen sehr hart war.
Ich konnte den Federweg trotz kleinsten Luftdruck und max. Größe des Ausgleichsbehälters nicht ausnutzen (SAG 30%).
Ich fahre jetzt die große Luftkammer des 2012 RP2 am DHX und mir persönlich passt das softe Ansprechverhalten der großen Kammer, die Traktion ist deutlich gestiegen und auf schnellen Downhill kann das Hinterrad den unebenheiten besser folgen. 
Ich kann jetzt den Federweg bis auf den letzten mm ausnutzen und mit Hilfe des Drucks u. Größe des Ausgleichsbehälter auf verschiedene Strecken anpassen.
Wenn man liest das sich einige Leute sogar noch die kleine Luftkammer zuspacern, frage ich mich wo fährt man, damit man den Federweg jetzt noch nutzen kann?
Ich meine jetzt nicht einem Sprunglastigen Bike Park, wo ich mir so etwas vorstellen kann.
Das soll mal ein Beispiel sein das es auch andere Vorlieben gibt, mag daran liegen das ich viele Jahre Motorcross u. Enduro gefahren bin.


----------



## potzblitzer (10. April 2014)

Pitchshifter schrieb:


> Ist der Dämpferkolben schwarz oder schaut es nur am Foto so aus als ob? Gratuliere zum Kauf, auch bei mir war der Schritt zu einem Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter (anderer Rahmen) eine sehr gute Investition. Im Allgemeinen: Spürbar softeres Ansprechverhalten bei gleichzeitig mehr Reserven und keine Durchschläge mehr.



Das sieht nur so aus. Der Kolben hat die übliche Farbe, wie man sie kennt. Erst die 2015er Modelle der DebonAir Serie kommen mit schwarzem Kolben.

Falls noch ein Strive Fahrer hier den Dämpfer erwerben will, hier gibt es ihn in 200/57 sofort lieferbar zum unschlagbaren Kurs:
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...4A6D78FF-5056-B502-E50453DDF88F1C40&pnr=24938


----------



## kNiRpS (10. April 2014)

der preis ist wirklich gut. bin gerade auch am überlegen zu wechseln.
hast du das alte nadellager und dämpferbuchse vom fox weiterverwendet oder sollten da neue genommen werden?
alternativ vielleicht auch huber bushings?


----------



## sirios (10. April 2014)

Altes Nadellager kann man problemlos weiter verwenden. Huber hat nix passendes für das Strive.


----------



## potzblitzer (10. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> der preis ist wirklich gut. bin gerade auch am überlegen zu wechseln.
> hast du das alte nadellager und dämpferbuchse vom fox weiterverwendet oder sollten da neue genommen werden?
> alternativ vielleicht auch huber bushings?



Nadellager kannst du weiterverwenden. Brauchst nur das Tool von Canyon um es auszupressen. An der oberen dämpferaufnahme brauchst du die Buchsen von rock shox für den Monarch. Der ausbau des Dämpfers gehr relativ leicht von statten, nadellager wechseln und dämpfer wieder rein in die Box waren bei mir Zeitfresser


----------



## Allmounti (10. April 2014)

Hat jemand vielleicht so ein Diagramm von dem Hinterbauverhältnis des Strives 2013? Also diese Radhebungskurve. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (11. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Altes Nadellager kann man problemlos weiter verwenden. Huber hat nix passendes für das Strive.


danke  gleich mal geordert. endlich wieder was zum umbauen. jetzt muss ich mir nur noch ein auspresswerkzeug für das nadellager basteln. irgendwelche tipps parat ohne das Canyon-tool?


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)

neuer dämpfer ist da, dämpferbuchse ist auch drin. das nadellager habe ich leider nicht selbst herausbekommen. daher hab ich es einem kumpel mitgegeben, der es in der firma mit einer lagerpresse aus und einpressen wollte -> resultat, fox dämpfer kaputt weil dämpferauge gerissen. :-/

mal schauen wie es weitergeht^^


----------



## OliverKaa (15. April 2014)

F**K - wie sieht den das Canyon-Tool aus?
Hat da jemand ein Bild von?
Ich kann mir das gar nicht so schwer vorstellen?


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)

Das Canyon-Tool ist dieses hier http://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=Z08&id=24676
Ich hab das Ergebnis leider noch nicht gesehen, aber anscheinend war das Lager eingeklebt. Vermutlich ist dadurch der Schaden entstanden.


----------



## sirios (15. April 2014)

Das kann ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen dass das Lager eingeklebt war! Hab schon einige Nadellager vom Strive gewechselt. Ich denke das war Pech und falsche Handhabung beim Auspressen, denn das Lager geht nur in eine Richtung raus!


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

Jetzt bin ich grad etwas irritiert, nachdem ich auf der Canyon Homepage unter 'Technischer Support --> Umbau und Kompatibilität von Dämpfern' folgenden Satz gelesen habe:
"Das Canyon Strive darf nur mit den von Werk eingebauten Dämpfern gefahren werden. Dieses Bike ist insbesondere nicht für Coil Dämpfer freigegeben."
Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (15. April 2014)

Käse ist das! Wenn der Piggy nicht zu lang ist kann man den Dämpfer bedenkenlos fahren. 
Es passen Monarch Plus, Fox Float X, Fox DHX Air und X Fusion Vector HLR (wenn auch nur Sau knapp).


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)

ENTWARNUNG: Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde 
War nur n Fake, also alles noch Ganz. Sorry.
Hintergrund: Er hat vor kurzem schon ein Leihhandy von mir zerdeppert...da dachte er, er setzt nochmal einen drauf


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

Welchen Dämpfer hast Du momentan eigentlich drinnen? Den DHX wie oben mal erwähnt?


----------



## sirios (15. April 2014)

Ich bin zuletzt nen speziell getunten DHX gefahren. Dort hatte ich die Druckstufe umgeshimt und die Luftkammer angepasst. Inzwischen fahr ich aber ein Torque mit nem Vivid Air. Taugt mir persönlich mehr.


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ENTWARNUNG: Wer solche Freunde hat, braucht keine Feinde
> War nur n Fake, also alles noch Ganz. Sorry.
> Hintergrund: Er hat vor kurzem schon ein Leihhandy von mir zerdeppert...da dachte er, er setzt nochmal einen drauf



Boa, ich würde ihm sowas von in den Arsch treten, dass er ein paar Tage nicht mehr sitzen könnte


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Ich bin zuletzt nen speziell getunten DHX gefahren. Dort hatte ich die Druckstufe umgeshimt und die Luftkammer angepasst. Inzwischen fahr ich aber ein Torque mit nem Vivid Air. Taugt mir persönlich mehr.



Wo hast Du den tunen lassen? 
Ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob ich mal zu Flatout-Suspension fahre. Ist zwar von Stuttgart ein bissle Weg, aber wenn danach das Fahrwerk stimmt, nehm ich das gern in Kauf... Meine Gabel ist nämlich auch grad eher zickig. Da ich voll bepackt nur ca. 60 kg wiege, schiebe ich auch einiges auf mein geringes Gewicht


----------



## sirios (15. April 2014)

Den hab ich bei mir in der Garage getunt


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

Okay, das bekomm ich nicht hin 

Kennt Jemand Flatout-Suspension?


----------



## Allmounti (15. April 2014)

Downhillqueen79 schrieb:


> Okay, das bekomm ich nicht hin
> 
> Kennt Jemand Flatout-Suspension?


Nein kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe in dem Forum schon oft gelesen, dass ein gewisser "Lord Helmchen" (Forumname) DER Spezialist ist was Dämpfer Tuning angeht. 
Ich wollte mir den Monarch+ auf meine Fahrweise, Gewicht und Rahmen bei ihm tunen lassen. 
Damit er das auch perfekt anpassen kann, wäre es gut wenn man ihm ein Diagramm der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus (Radhebungskurve) vom Strive beilegen würde. Dieses Diagramm habe ich leider noch nicht auftreiben können.


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Nein kenne ich nicht, aber ich habe in dem Forum schon oft gelesen, dass ein gewisser "Lord Helmchen" (Forumname) DER Spezialist ist was Dämpfer Tuning angeht.
> Ich wollte mir den Monarch+ auf meine Fahrweise, Gewicht und Rahmen bei ihm tunen lassen.
> Damit er das auch perfekt anpassen kann, wäre es gut wenn man ihm ein Diagramm der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus (Radhebungskurve) vom Strive beilegen würde. Dieses Diagramm habe ich leider noch nicht auftreiben können.



Weißt Du, wohin man muss, wenn man zu "Lord Helmchen" will?

Hast Du wegen der Kennlinie schon bei Canyon direkt nachgefragt?
Aber vielleicht bekommst Du dort dann auch ne seltsame Auskunft, so wie ich mit dem Rebound Tune 

@sirios : Du hast nicht zufällig in Deiner Garage diese Kennlinie rumfliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)

ist die vom 2011er, sollte aber beim 12er und 13er nicht anders sein.


----------



## Allmounti (15. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ist die vom 2011er, sollte aber beim 12er und 13er nicht anders sein.


Vielen Dank! Hoffentlich enspricht die dem 2013er Modell!



Downhillqueen79 schrieb:


> Weißt Du, wohin man muss, wenn man zu "Lord Helmchen" will?


Per Mail kontaktieren: [email protected]
Ich habe ihn zwar schon angeschrieben, hat aber leider noch nicht geantwortet.


Downhillqueen79 schrieb:


> Hast Du wegen der Kennlinie schon bei Canyon direkt nachgefragt?


Ja hatte ich. Einmal per Mail: bis jetzt keine Antwort, und einmal telefonisch - da hat man mir gesagt, dass die sowas nicht haben.
Ich habe mich dann herzlich für die Auskunft bedankt und aufgelegt...
Ich glaube es kommt echt darauf an wen man bei Canyon erwischt. Manchmal gibt es ausfühliche und kompetente Auskünfte, und manchmal eben solche wie eben genannt, schade! Aber egal, das ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Allmounti (15. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Ja hatte ich. Einmal per Mail: bis jetzt keine Antwort


Sorry, muss mich korregieren, habe die Mail übersehen.
Hier ein Ausschnitt aus der Anwort von Canyon per Mail:

*Das Verhältnis der Umlenkung ergibt aus Federweg geteilt durch den Dämpferhub. Beim Strive ergibt das 1:2,8. Diagramme stellen wir nicht zur Verfügung gehen Sie aber beim Strive von einer näherungsweise linearen Kennlinie aus.*


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)

das entspricht ja dann auch ungefähr der grafik oben.

habe meinen monarch+ vorhin noch eingebaut und muss sagen, dass er sich um welten besser anfühlt als der fox. straffer und doch feinfühliger, gegen ende angenehm progressiv und "rahmenschonend" 

jetzt muss nur noch n breiterer lenker her und ich bin wieder vollauf zufrieden


----------



## Allmounti (15. April 2014)

Na das hört sich doch sehr gut an! Was hattest du vorhin für ein Fox Dämpfer drin?


----------



## OliverKaa (15. April 2014)

Ich habe heute Fox Spacer bekommen & implantiert - ist schon spürbar


----------



## potzblitzer (15. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> das entspricht ja dann auch ungefähr der grafik oben.
> 
> habe meinen monarch+ vorhin noch eingebaut und muss sagen, dass er sich um welten besser anfühlt als der fox. straffer und doch feinfühliger, gegen ende angenehm progressiv und "rahmenschonend"



Dito. Habe nun schon paar kleinere Ausfahrten hinter mir und bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monarch. Auch der verbaute tune M/M gefällt mir bislang ganz gut. Wesentlich mehr Reserven im Hinterbau jetzt und angenehme progression auch bei harter Fahrweise. Wo ich vorher mit dem rp2 immer schiss hatte dass er bestimmten Drops und Kompressionen auseinander fällt schiebt der Monarch ne ruhige Kugel. Schön auch die einfache bedienbarkeit. Man muss kein abstimmungsprofi sein um diesen dämpfer für seinen Fahrstil schnell abzustimmen. Bin schon gespannt wie sich das Strive damit im Park fährt.


----------



## Allmounti (15. April 2014)

Darf ich fragen wieviel ihr zufriedenen Monarchbesitzer wiegt? Der M/M Tune scheint zu passen.
Mich würde interessieren wie sich ein M/M Tune zu L/L Tune unterscheidet? L/L Tune wird ja von Canyon serienmäßig verbaut. 




OliverKaa schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Fox Spacer bekommen & implantiert - ist schon spürbar



Welchen Spacer hast du eingebaut?
Ich denke, dass du auf jeden Fall zufriedener sein wirst weil du mit viel weniger Druck fahren kannst und damit das Hinterad besser "am Boden klebt".
Ich wiege das gleiche wie du (alles zusammen 86kg) und bin am WE den Dämpfer mit 165PSI gefahren. Der Federweg wird gut ausgenutzt, aber kein durchschlagen.


----------



## kNiRpS (15. April 2014)

ich bringe so ca. 70kg auf die waage, ohne ausrüstung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (15. April 2014)

0.60

Was hast Du bei 165 PSI fürn SAG?
Ich bin bei ca 200 und ca 25%

bei 86 KGs


----------



## potzblitzer (15. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ich bringe so ca. 70kg auf die waage, ohne ausrüstung



Selbe Werte hier bei mir auch.


----------



## Downhillqueen79 (15. April 2014)

Da scheint sich die Anschaffung des Monarchs+ ja wirklich zu lohnen... Ich bringe halt mit Ausrüstung nur ca. 60 kg auf die Waage und da würde dann auch passen, dass der Dämpfer feinfühliger anspricht...



OliverKaa schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Fox Spacer bekommen & implantiert - ist schon spürbar



Was spürst Du? Hast Du den Druck dann gelassen, so wie er ohne Spacer war?


----------



## Deleted 48245 (16. April 2014)

.


----------



## Allmounti (16. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> 0.60
> 
> Was hast Du bei 165 PSI fürn SAG?
> Ich bin bei ca 200 und ca 25%
> ...



Haben eben zur Sicherheit noch mal geschaut, bevor ich irgend ein Schmarn erzähle...
Bei 165PSI habe ich ca. 30-32% SAG. Dämpfer Fox CTD Factory mit zweit größten Spacer.
Fahre bei Allmountain touren (Wurzeltepiche, kleine Drops) diesen größeren Sag. Bei größeren Sprüngen z.B. Bikepark habe ich 25% SAG.


----------



## OliverKaa (16. April 2014)

Das spürst Du schon im "Stehen".
Ich habe den SAG vor dem Einbau und nach dem Einbau verglichen, im Stand, bei Bunny-Hops.
Gibt jetzt nicht so freizügig den Weg ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (16. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Das spürst Du schon im "Stehen".
> Ich habe den SAG vor dem Einbau und nach dem Einbau verglichen, im Stand, bei Bunny-Hops.
> Gibt jetzt nicht so freizügig den Weg ab.



Hatte erst auch probiert mit Spacern dem "Problem" Herr zu werden. Aber auf Dauer war das auch keine befriedigende Lösung. Hatte aber auch den RP2 aus 2012, der hatte noch die große Luftkammer verbaut. Wie es bei den CTD Modellen aus 2013 und 2014 kann ich nicht sagen. Aber was man so hört ist, dass alle Float das Problem haben zu schnell durch den mittleren Federweg zu rauschen. Das macht der Monarch+ deutlich besser. Man kann ihn locker mit 30% Sag fahren ohne dass er zu "plüschig" wird.


----------



## OliverKaa (16. April 2014)

Kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen - kein Thema - nur rückt der Schatzmeister nix raus.
Mal schauen - evtl. im Sommer/Herbst.


----------



## Thiel (16. April 2014)

Man muss bei Toxo einfach die Druckstufe auf Firm ändern lassen und vielleicht noch den Boostvalve Druck erhöhen lassen. Dann funktionierts auch im Strive besser.


----------



## potzblitzer (16. April 2014)

Was kostet das bei Toxo? Wenn man den Monarch+ für unter 300€ bekommt dann würd ich keine 100€ in nen Tune für den alten Dämpfer stecken.


----------



## Allmounti (16. April 2014)

Ich bin heute mal bei Canyon rein gefahren und habe den Monarch+ mal im Strive auf dem Parkplatz angetestet.
Richtige Aussagen kann man natürlich nur machen wenn man auf dem Trail war- aber lt. ersten Eindruck würde ich auch von Fox CTD auf Monarch wechseln. 
Was mir gefiel ist, dass der Dämpfer besser Anspricht und dass man es weniger merkt wenn  der Federweg zuende ist. Ich bin den Dämpfer zuletzt mit 35% SAG gefahren! Der Rote Ring war   nach ein paar Sprüngen zwar nicht mehr auf den Kolben, aber ein Durchschlagen habe ich nicht gehabt. 
Fazit: ich warte noch ein bisschen, vielleicht gibt es den Dämpfer bald komplett in Schwarz, und dann wird er eingebaut


----------



## kNiRpS (17. April 2014)

so, heute die erste Ausfahrt gemacht...F*ck das Teil ist einfach nur göttlich. Also für mein Gewicht ist das M/M Tune genial. Hinterrad klebt absolut am Boden, aber man bekommt trotzdem ein angenehmes Feedback des Trails. Außerdem hab ich jetzt auch n bisschen n kick beim abheben verspürt. Da hatte ich vorher immer das Gefühl das alles im Dämpfer verschwindet. Auf meinem Hometrail mit ca. 500m Länge dürfte ich gute 1-2 Sekunden schneller gewesen sein (gefühlt).

Die Reifen sind übrigens trotz der geringen Breite echt ne Wucht! Richtig guter Grip, geringer Rollwiderstand und angenehm leicht. Ob ich sie jetzt über Steinpisten ala Tremalzo o.ä. bolzen würde weiß ich nicht, aber hier für's "Ländle" top.
Bin einfach begeistert!


----------



## Allmounti (18. April 2014)

Kann jemand den Unterschied zwischen M/M Tune und L/L Tune beschreiben?
Ihr seid mit M/M Tune super zufrieden. Canyon verbaut aber L/L Tune im Strive.

Bin gespannt?


----------



## Frank_Bl (20. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Kann jemand den Unterschied zwischen M/M Tune und L/L Tune beschreiben?
> Ihr seid mit M/M Tune super zufrieden. Canyon verbaut aber L/L Tune im Strive.
> 
> Bin gespannt?



Hallo, habe ein 2012 Canyon Strive AL 9.0 aber mit dem Orginaldämpfer RP2 bin ich nicht zufrieden und möchte nun auch auf den Monarch Plus umsteigen. Kann mir mal einer kurz die Einbaumaße posten. 191x51 mm oder doch was anderes. Dann würde mich auch eure Meinung zu M/M Tune oder L/L Tune interessieren,. Bin mit 97 KG (inkl. Protektorrucksack) kein Leichtgewicht und da sollte der Dämpfer schon der richtige sein. Vielen Dank.


----------



## Micha382 (20. April 2014)

Das Strive hat wenn mich nicht alles täuscht 200x57. Das was du sagst sind die Maße vom Nerve.


----------



## Allmounti (20. April 2014)

Einbaumaße sind 200x57.

Welchen Tune du brauchst weiß ich leider auch nicht.
Vielleicht kennt sich ja hier jemand damit aus?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (20. April 2014)

Im Strive Thread sind viele mit dem M/M tune ganz zufrieden. Das ist auch der einzige Tune den man im Aftermarket bekommt.


----------



## G.E.Triebe (21. April 2014)

Ich hab' jetzt seit 2 Wochen auch den Monarch+ drin (2012er Strive) und bin begeistert. Um Welten besser als der Fox RP23.
Im Aftermarket gibt's nur M/M-Tune, aber das ist m.E. perfekt fürs Strive. Das Ansprchverhalten des Dämpfers ist super und er hat genügend Progression um nicht so schnell durch den Federweg zu rauschen. (trotz meinen 100kg)
Ich hab' mir vorsichtshalber noch den Tuning-Kit mitbestellt um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern, aber ich denke den brauch' ich nicht.


----------



## Frank_Bl (21. April 2014)

G.E.Triebe schrieb:


> Ich hab' jetzt seit 2 Wochen auch den Monarch+ drin (2012er Strive) und bin begeistert. Um Welten besser als der Fox RP23.
> Im Aftermarket gibt's nur M/M-Tune, aber das ist m.E. perfekt fürs Strive. Das Ansprchverhalten des Dämpfers ist super und er hat genügend Progression um nicht so schnell durch den Federweg zu rauschen. (trotz meinen 100kg)
> Ich hab' mir vorsichtshalber noch den Tuning-Kit mitbestellt um die Luftkammer zu verkleinern, aber ich denke den brauch' ich nicht.


Guten Morgen,

ja super, danke für die Aussagen. Ich bestelle noch heute den neuen Dämpfer. Ich erwarte mir dann auch eine deutliche Verbesserung. Ich habe einfach den Eindruck, dass der jetzt bei mir verbaute Fox RP23 einfach für Leute mit 90+ kg unterdimensioniert ist.


----------



## Daseca (21. April 2014)

Wie ist das eig. Mit Buchsen?sind die dabei oder wie läuft das?danke


----------



## Thiel (21. April 2014)

Fast jedes Bike hat eine andere Dämpfereinbaubreite.

Deswegen gibt es ja die Buchsen zum ausgleichen. Kein Hersteller würde seinen Dämpfer in tausenden von Varianten anbieten.

Fox und Rock Shox dürften aber die gleichen Dämpferaugen haben. 

Canyon hat diese: http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter...ies_id=6&supportcenter_articles_id=237&page=3


----------



## G.E.Triebe (21. April 2014)

Oben hab' ich die Huber-Buchsen (http://huber-bushings.com/) reingemacht und unten ein neues Nadellager von Canyon.


----------



## sirios (21. April 2014)

Das Geld für die Huber Buchsen kann man sich absolut sparen, oben lenkt der Dämpfer nämlich genau 0 Grad aus, daher tun es auch alle anderen Buchsen. Man kann auch problemlos das Nadellager und die Buchsen aus dem vorherigen Dämpfer in den neuen verpflanzen. Hab ich schon mehrfach so gemacht.


----------



## Daseca (22. April 2014)

Da es im aftermarkt nur die high Volume Kammer gibt....habt ihr sie verkleinert fürs strive?

Denkt ihr es lohnt sich auf den neuen debon Air zu warten?


----------



## Allmounti (22. April 2014)

Daseca schrieb:


> Da es im aftermarkt nur die high Volume Kammer gibt....habt ihr sie verkleinert fürs strive



Canyon verbaut auch die HV Kammer, allerdings mit einem L/L Tune. Aber der M/M Tune scheint ja auch gut zu passen, wie man hier erfährt. Hier noch mal die Antwort von Canyon auf die Frage welcher Tune beim Strive 2014 verbaut wurde:


Allmounti schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich für ein Canyon-Bike entschieden haben. Der von uns in dem 2014 verbaute Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer hat eine HV Kammer und ein LL tune. Evetuell ist sinnvoll den Monarch air Can (HV) tuning Kit Roch Shox #11.4115.039.000 mit zu bestellen. Dieser ermöglicht es Ihnen die Endprogression zu erhöhen und ein Durchschlagen zu verhindern



Zur anderen Frage:


Daseca schrieb:


> Denkt ihr es lohnt sich auf den neuen debon Air zu warten?


Ich habe einem Tuner der sich mit Monarch Dämpfern sehr gut auskennt auch die Frage gestellt ob der DebonAir für das Strive denkbar wäre. Die Antwort ist: Ja, allerdings muss er unbedingt angepasst werden. Der Tuner würde hier mit Spacern die Luftkammer verkleinern und würde auch sonst von der Werkseinstellung weit weg gehen. 
Ich würde die "normale" Version nehmen wie es schon einige hier gemacht haben. 

Falls du den Dämpfer ganz in schwarz haben willst, lohnt es sich bis Ende Mai zu gedulden, denn dann kommt sowohl der DenonAir als auch die "normale" Version ganz in schwarz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (22. April 2014)

Weiß eigentlich jemand von euch wann bzw. ob überhaupt der M+ auch mal in weiß erhältlich ist? Vorgestellt wurde er ja in beiden Farben.


----------



## OliverKaa (22. April 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Falls du den Dämpfer ganz in schwarz haben willst, lohnt es sich bis Ende Mai zu gedulden, denn dann kommt sowohl der DenonAir als auch die "normale" Version ganz in schwarz!


 
Gibts da schon genauere Infos?


----------



## Allmounti (22. April 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Gibts da schon genauere Infos?


Das hat mir der Tuner gesagt der die Monarchdämpfer abstimmt.
Ich hoffe dass die Info stimmt! Ansonsten habe ich keine genaueren Infos


----------



## sirios (22. April 2014)

Wenn man beim Debon Air die Luftkammer verkleinern muss und die Druckstufe umshimmen lässt, dann kann man auch direkt nen RC3 Plus kaufen... das kommt sicherlich günstiger!


----------



## hans7 (22. April 2014)

Außer der Farbe des Kolbens und der Luftkammer sollen die ja baugleich sein. Daher sehe ich das auch so wie Sirios.


----------



## G.E.Triebe (22. April 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Das Geld für die Huber Buchsen kann man sich absolut sparen, oben lenkt der Dämpfer nämlich genau 0 Grad aus, daher tun es auch alle anderen Buchsen. Man kann auch problemlos das Nadellager und die Buchsen aus dem vorherigen Dämpfer in den neuen verpflanzen. Hab ich schon mehrfach so gemacht.


Na ja, 0° sinds nicht, aber in der Tat ist die Auslenkung sehr gering.
Aber so viel teurer als die RS-Buchsen sind die Huber-Buchsen auch nicht und es gibt sie farbig eloxiert.
Das untere Nadellager würd' ich nicht mehrmals ein- und auspressen, davon wirds nicht besser. Von INA oder SKF gibt's qualitativ bessere Nadelhülsen (HK1010) für nicht mal 4€ das Stück. Warum also nicht ein neues Lager in einen neuen Dämpfer einbauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potzblitzer (22. April 2014)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn des Nadellagers nachwievor nicht. Ich finde es nervig ein/auszubauen und man muss sehr vorsichtig sein. Hier hätte es eine Buchse doch auch getan. Soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann gibt es doch von Fox eine Buchse mit denselben Einbaumaßen wie das Nadellager. Wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob sich von der Perfomance her dadurch etwas großartig ändert..

Ansonsten kann ich nachwievor den Monarc+ nur wärmstens empfehlen, der M/M Tune passt auf ein Fahrergewicht von 70-80kg hervorragend. Bekannter von mir fährt das 2014er 8.0 Race mit dem L/L Tune und ich finde den Dämpfer hier nicht so angenehm progressiv. Ist insgesamt etwas plüschiger und freizügiger mit dem Federweg.


----------



## Allmounti (22. April 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich nachwievor den Monarc+ nur wärmstens empfehlen, der M/M Tune passt auf ein Fahrergewicht von 70-80kg hervorragend. Bekannter von mir fährt das 2014er 8.0 Race mit dem L/L Tune und ich finde den Dämpfer hier nicht so angenehm progressiv. Ist insgesamt etwas plüschiger und freizügiger mit dem Federweg.


 Ist der L/L Tune nicht der progressivere?


----------



## Thiel (22. April 2014)

Hallo,

Alle Tunes sind gleich progressiv, nämlich gar nicht.

Progression kommt von der Luftmenge und des Volumens im Piggy Bag. Das ist bei allen Monarch gleich.

Bei L Tunes ist der Einstellbereich einfach weiter ins "weichere" verschoben bzw weniger gedämpft.

Ein Tune L könnte beim Strive vielleicht bei extrem leichten Fahrern funktionieren.

Also wer zB mit Tune M / M die Zugstufe nicht schnell genug einstellen kann und/oder den Federweg nicht ausnutzt (trotz korrekten SAG und nicht nur Waldautobahn), der kann mal Tune L/L probieren.

Fahrer die ein normales Gewicht haben und sehr agressiv bzw gut fahren, können beim Strive auch ruhig Tune H in der Druckstufe nehmen.
Schwere Fahrer ~90kg+ können das sowieso machen.


----------



## Allmounti (23. April 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort- wieder was dazu gelernt

Ich wunder mich nur, warum Canyon dann den L/L Tune verbaut wenn der M/M Tune doch für die meißten schon richtig ist?


----------



## stanleydobson (23. April 2014)

wahrscheinlich aus dem gleichen grund warum 2013 in manchen fox dämpfern ein xl tune verbaut wurde...


----------



## Cash48727 (24. April 2014)

So,
bevor ich jetzt Mist baue, hab ich mal eine Frage! 
Wenn ich jetzt den Dämpfer ausbauen möchte, muß ich dann die 270* Box dafür auseinandernehmen, oder fällt der Dämpfer mir schon entgegen, wenn ich die unteren Schrauben löse?
Auch wenn die Frage vllt ein bisschen doof ist, will ich lieben nix falsch machen!


----------



## kNiRpS (25. April 2014)

die schraube im oberen dämpferauge vorsichtig öffen, da aluschraube.
dann am unteren dämpferauge die beiden schrauben der 270°box öffnen und mit einem durchschlag vorsichtig den metalbolzen rausklopfen. sollte einfach gehen und schon hast du den dämpfer in der hand 
sonst musst du an der box nix aufschrauben.


----------



## Cash48727 (25. April 2014)

Spitze, danke!


----------



## OliverKaa (28. April 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> Außerdem hab ich jetzt auch n bisschen n kick beim abheben verspürt. Da hatte ich vorher immer das Gefühl das alles im Dämpfer verschwindet.


 
Poppt der Rebound oder wie kommts?


----------



## kNiRpS (28. April 2014)

ja ich aheb irgendwie n bisschen das gefühl, dass die energie nicht voll im dämpfer verschwindet und im rebound wieder auftaucht.
sackt also beim "vorspannen" nicht so weg wie der fox, gibt dann mehr pop im ausfedern, aber nicht so, dass man das gefühl hat es wirft einen ab. verstehste wie ich meine?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (9. Mai 2014)

Hi,
kommt der Monarch Plus jetzt in schwarz?
Ich hab endlich genug verscheuert um mir nen neuen Dämpfer zu leisten.
Der aktuelle hat zur Zeit fast überall zwischen 10 und 20 Tagen lieferzeit - ist das
dem Wechsel geschuldet oder sind/war RS ausverkauft?
Der DebonAir wird schon in schwarz angeboten - jedoch mit 20 + Tagen lieferzeit.
Auf der Sram HP steht leider auch nix.


----------



## Allmounti (9. Mai 2014)

Da gibt es leider verschiedene Aussagen, manche sagen dass er auch in schwarz kommt andere sagen wiederum, dass er so bleibt.
Bike Compenents hat mir sogar gesagt, dass der Debon Air den normalen ersetzt?! Das kann ich mir allerdings nicht vorstellen.
Da mir alles zulange dauert, habe ich mir vorgestern den normalen bestellt- ist eben eingetroffen


----------



## Trialside (9. Mai 2014)

@kNiRpS: das klingt mir eher nach zu geringer Zugstufendämpfung. Dreh die Zugstufe mal ein wenig zu und probier dann nochmal.


----------



## kNiRpS (9. Mai 2014)

nee passt so. ich finds angenehm auf dem trail


----------



## OliverKaa (9. Mai 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> nee passt so. ich finds angenehm auf dem trail


 Poppen aufm Trail? Oder watt!! ;-)
Bin aufjedenfall aufs zukünftiges RS Fahrwerk gespannt.


----------



## kNiRpS (10. Mai 2014)

naja...."spaß ist was ihr draus macht"...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Daseca (18. Mai 2014)

Hey, hab mal noch ne frage zum Umbau auf Monarch.
Der Dämpfer wird ja mit 2 Gleitbuchsen ausgeliefert....oben mach ich dann eine neue Einbaubuchsen von RS rein mit 8 mm Durchmesser und einer Breite von 22,2 mm (Quelle: canyon)
--> http://www.bike-components.de/produ...8mm-fuer-Monarch-Kage-Vivid-Ario-ab-2010.html

Jedoch würde ich unten gerne ein Nadellager einbauen....wie Funktioniert das dann?

- Gleitbuchse auspressen?
- Nadellager rein --> http://www.ebay.de/itm/1x-INA-NTN-N...14x10mm-/281218571311?clk_rvr_id=635181410608
 Die sollten auch im Fox drin sein....
*- aber was kommt dann noch drauf?rechts uind links vom Nadellager müssen doch auch noch buchsen?Wo bekomm ich diese her?*


----------



## kNiRpS (18. Mai 2014)

rechts und links von Nadellager kommen nur Kunststoffscheiben drauf. da wirst du die vom Originaldämpfer weiterverwenden müssen oder mal freundlich bei Canyon nachfragen.


----------



## Daseca (18. Mai 2014)

Aber schau mal....das Lager ist ja  nicht so breit das es aus dem Dämpferauge raus steht....auf dem Bild ist auch gut zu erkennen das das äüßere wie so buchsen sind....das schwarze ist dann so ne art Abdeckkappe....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (18. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich habe selbst heute den Dämpfer gewechselt - ich habe das Nadellager wiederverwendet. Dieses sitzt in einer 
Buchse und wird von simmerringen geschützt - außen kommt noch als "abstandshalter" die Kunststoffschutzhaube oder wie auch immer drann.
Ist aufjedenfall ein ziemliches gefrickel - Trotz Canyon - Presswerkzeug (ohne Anleitung!! hat ganz schön gedauert bis ichs gerafft hab)


----------



## Daseca (18. Mai 2014)

OliverKaa schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe selbst heute den Dämpfer gewechselt - ich habe das Nadellager wiederverwendet. Dieses sitzt in einer
> Buchse und wird von simmerringen geschützt - außen kommt noch als "abstandshalter" die Kunststoffschutzhaube oder wie auch immer drann.
> Ist aufjedenfall ein ziemliches gefrickel - Trotz Canyon - Presswerkzeug (ohne Anleitung!! hat ganz schön gedauert bis ichs gerafft hab)
> ...



Sieht gut aus  Hast du den Dämpfer erst jetzt gekauft?Wenn ja woher?

Kann ich das Nadellager bzw diese buchsen einfach durchpressen oder wie hast du die ausgebaut?

Die Buchsen passen vom Durchmesser in den Monarch?


----------



## OliverKaa (18. Mai 2014)

hab ich bei bike-components gekauft. 
Ja kann aber nur in eine Richtung rausgepresst werden und Achtung nicht das Nadellager verschieben. Ich habe die Simmerringe und die Nadeln vorm pressen rausgemacht. passt alles einwandfrei in den RS


----------



## Allmounti (21. Mai 2014)

Für alle die es noch wissen wollten....
Ich hatte ja gesagt, dass der "normale" Monarch Plus auch ganz in schwarz kommt...
da ist er (nur noch nicht in der passenden Größe):

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...uExxQ6f-qOvYpYSVRgeN6cUCaD2tlWMrAyMkFEN_D_BwE

Jetzt habe ich aber schon einen, hätte vielleicht noch bisschen warten sollen


----------



## Allmounti (21. Mai 2014)

Dafür gibt es hier ein echt gutes Angebot für alle die noch einen Monarch Plus 2014 wollen:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...h-Volumen-200-x-57-mm-Modell-2014--26920.html


----------



## Frank_Bl (27. Mai 2014)

Frank_Bl schrieb:


> Hallo, habe ein 2012 Canyon Strive AL 9.0 aber mit dem Orginaldämpfer RP2 bin ich nicht zufrieden und möchte nun auch auf den Monarch Plus umsteigen. Kann mir mal einer kurz die Einbaumaße posten. 191x51 mm oder doch was anderes. Dann würde mich auch eure Meinung zu M/M Tune oder L/L Tune interessieren,. Bin mit 97 KG (inkl. Protektorrucksack) kein Leichtgewicht und da sollte der Dämpfer schon der richtige sein. Vielen Dank.



 so, nun habe ich nach einigen Lieferschwierigkeiten auch den neuen Monarch Plus (2014) für einen anständigen Preis bekommen. Am WE dann eingebaut und auch ich war mit dem Einpresswerkzeug von Canyon zuerst ein wenig überfordert, aber nach einigen Pressversuchen habe ich es geschafft das Nadellager heil raus zu pressen und in den neuen Dämpfer einzubauen. Uff. Aber ehrlich, der Aufwand hat sich echt gelohnt. Kein Vergleich zum RP2 Dämpfer, einfach eine ganze Klasse besser. Wer ca. 280 EUR über hat und sich auch mit dem RP2 Dämpfer rumärgert sollte den Wechsel wagen. Das Fahrgefühl ist einfach satter, im Uphill ist endlich das Wippen weg und auf Trails funktioniert der Hinterbau endlich so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Mein Bike Urlaub in Arosa kann kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC1300 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

habe ein Strive 2011 und bin mit dem Dämpfer Fox Float nicht so zufrieden. Der schluckt die ganze Energie weg. Springen geht da so gut wie gar nicht. Suche nen anderen Dämpfer.

Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Maß ich brauche? Ist das beim 2011er auch 200x57?

Welches Tuning empfehlt ihr beim Monarch Plus bei 80kg (ohne Ausrüstung)?

Danke


----------



## Allmounti (11. Juni 2014)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein Strive 2011 und bin mit dem Dämpfer Fox Float nicht so zufrieden. Der schluckt die ganze Energie weg. Springen geht da so gut wie gar nicht. Suche nen anderen Dämpfer.
> 
> ...



Bau dir denn RockShox Monarch Plus 2014 rein. Du brauchst die Einbaumaße 200x57.
Fahr den Standard Tune (M/M).

Ich glaube so manch ein Strive Fahrer in diesem Forum würde das unterschreiben wenn ich sage, dass es ein Top Dämpfer für das Strive ist!
Kein Vergleich zum Fox Float!


----------



## Allmounti (11. Juni 2014)

Bin komplett von Fox auf RS umgestiegen.


----------



## hans7 (13. Juni 2014)

Vorne habe ich auch bereits die Fox gegen die Pike getauscht, hinten bin ich am überlegen. 
Derzeit läuft der Dämpfer, nachdem er eingefahren ist, gar nicht so schlecht. Für gröberes Geläuf habe ich dann auch noch ein Tyee mit Monarch+ im Keller ;-)


----------



## JC1300 (16. Juni 2014)

Was haltet ihr von dem Monarch Plus Debonair am Strive?


----------



## hans7 (17. Juni 2014)

Das wurde bereits diskutiert: da der Strive Hinterbau einen progressiven Dämpfer benötigt wird der DebonAir mit seiner noch größeren Luftkammer im Serienzustand nicht zum Strive passen. Wenn dann nur mit zugespacerter Luftkammer.


----------



## JC1300 (17. Juni 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Erklärung.

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann brauch ich entweder ein Auspresswerkzeug für das Nadellager oder ein Gleitlager von einem Dritthersteller. Ist das so richtig? Danke


----------



## Allmounti (18. Juni 2014)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Alles klar, vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
> 
> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann brauch ich entweder ein Auspresswerkzeug für das Nadellager oder ein Gleitlager von einem Dritthersteller. Ist das so richtig? Danke


Für den Umbau brauchst du ein Auspresswerkzeug, am besten das von Canyon. Oben kommen Buchsen rein. Wenn deine Buchsen noch ok sind und nicht ausgeschlagen (meine die im Fox Dämpfer ), dann kannst du die für den Monarch verwenden. 
Der Monarch wird mit eingepressten Gleitlagern angeliefert. Die musst du allerdings beide auspressen da sonst die Buchsen (oben) und das Nadellager (unten) nicht reinpassen.
Unten solltest du ein Nadellager verwenden. Ich hatte mit zur Sicherheit ein ganz neues Nadellagerset von Canyon bestellt (A1023089), glaub ca. 20€.


----------



## JC1300 (18. Juni 2014)

Danke. Habe mir soeben das Auspresswerkzeug bei Canyon bestellt. Zusammen mit einem neuen Nadellager.



Allmounti schrieb:


> Der Monarch wird mit eingepressten Gleitlagern angeliefert. Die musst du allerdings beide auspressen da sonst die Buchsen (oben) und das Nadellager (unten) nicht reinpassen.


 
Welche Buchsen bestell ich vor oben am besten?


----------



## joernuss (20. Juni 2014)

Hi,

ich bin Besitzer eines 2014er Strives AL 7.0 und bin auch am überlegen vom Fox auf den RockShox Monarc Plus RC3 (2014er Model) zu wechseln.

Ich habe mich ein bisschen schlau gemacht, wollte hier jedoch noch einmal kurz nachfragen, bevor ich mich endgültig entscheide.

Könnte mir kurz jemand sagen, was ich insgesamt alles an Teilen für einen Wechsel benötige?

Meines Wissens benötige ich folgendes Material:

- Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 2014 Dämpfer 200x57 mm
- Canyon PocketPress http://www.canyon.com/accessories/#category=Z15&id=24676
- 1 oder 2 (?) RockShox Dämpferbuchsen (12,7mm Auge 8 x 22,2mm)   http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...rbuchsen-12-7-mm-Auge-8-x-22-2-mm--22716.html

Ist meine Liste komplett oder benötige ich weitere Teile?
Werkzeug wie Inbus, Schraubstock, Werkbank, etc. ist vorhanden.

Könnte einer der den Wechsel schon gemacht hat, vielleicht eine kurze Anleitung schreiben, was man alles beachten sollte?

_Viele Grüße
joernuss_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phileason (20. Juni 2014)

Neue Rockshox Buchsen hatte ich nicht, hab die aus dem alten Dämpfer verwendet, hatte mir allerdings bei canyon ein neues Nadellager bestellt. Wollte Ersatz haben falls das alte den Auspressvorgang nicht überlebt. Als erstes hab ich das untere Gleitlager das im Monarch drin war ausgepresst. Dort wird danach das neue bzw. alte Nadellager wieder eingepresst. Oben habe ich wie schon gesagt die alten Buchsen umgebaut. Beim strive bewegt sich der Dämpfer oben ja sowieso nicht... Ist eigentlich relativ Problemlos, musste nur ein bissl probieren bis ich gecheckt hab wie das Werkzeug zum ein und auspressen funktioniert...


----------



## joernuss (22. Juni 2014)

Hi,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Das Nadellagerkit von Canyon habe ich mir inzwischen auch geholt. Sicher ist sicher 

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich aber noch...

Oben kann ich einfach die alten Buchsem vom Fox-Dämpfer weiterverwenden? Hatte gedacht, dass der RockShox-Dämpfer andere Buchsenmaße hat und ich deshalb spezielle RockShox-Buchsen benötige. Muss ich das obere Lager, das im Monarch drin ist auch auspressen oder passen die "alten" Buchsen dort rein?

Unten also einfach die zwei Schrauben lösen, die die untere Hülse in der Federbein-Umlenkung fixieren. Dann kann ich die Hülse herausziehen und dem Dämpfer rausnehmen? Dann beim Monarch das Gleitlager rauspressen und das neue vom Nadellagerkit dort rein? Anschließend das Nadellager einpressen und die Hülse wieder durch und fertig ist der Tausch?

_Grüße
joernuss_


----------



## Micha382 (22. Juni 2014)

Wo bekomme ich denn den Dämpfer im Moment mit dem richtigen Tune? Ist High Volume mit M/M bei circa 86 kg fahrfertig der Richtige?
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich auch umbaue, da mein Fox Float keinerlei Unterschieder mehr zwischen CTD zeigt und ich mittlerweile 5 Klicks/Stufen beim CTD habe. Leider habe ich auch keine Garantie mehr drauf, wird im Dezember zwei Jahre und daher denke ich drüber nach gleich auf den Monarch umzusteigen.

Danke und Grüße
Michael


----------



## Phileason (22. Juni 2014)

joernuss schrieb:


> Oben kann ich einfach die alten Buchsem vom Fox-Dämpfer weiterverwenden? Hatte gedacht, dass der RockShox-Dämpfer andere Buchsenmaße hat und ich deshalb spezielle RockShox-Buchsen benötige. Muss ich das obere Lager, das im Monarch drin ist auch auspressen oder passen die "alten" Buchsen dort rein?
> 
> Unten also einfach die zwei Schrauben lösen, die die untere Hülse in der Federbein-Umlenkung fixieren. Dann kann ich die Hülse herausziehen und dem Dämpfer rausnehmen? Dann beim Monarch das Gleitlager rauspressen und das neue vom Nadellagerkit dort rein? Anschließend das Nadellager einpressen und die Hülse wieder durch und fertig ist der Tausch?



Die oberen Buchsen des Fox passen auf den Monarch, das ist kein Problem. Das obere Gleitlager des Monarch muss nicht ausgepresst werden wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das ganze ist relativ selbsterklärend wenn du den Dämpfer erstmal ausgebaut hast.

Unten ist die Vorgehensweise im Prinzip wie von dir beschrieben, es kommen lediglich noch 2 Plastikkappen außen drauf. Das siehst du aber wenn du den Fox ausbaust. Schau mal auf Seite 5 im Thread, da sind Bilder dazu. Die Hülse die den Dämpfer in der Umlenkung fixiert war bei mir relativ fest drin, da musste ich beim Aus- und Einbau vorsichtig mit dem Hammer nachhelfen. Und Vorsicht beim Lösen der unteren Schrauben --> Aluschrauben!!


----------



## Deleted 76369 (24. Juni 2014)

Hi,

Ich habe einen Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer an meinem Canyon Strive.
Der Dämpfer hat im eingebauten Zustand Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge (also an der Kobenseite).
Ich habe mir von Canyon bereits einen neue Buchse und ein neues Nadellager schicken lassen und
dieses eingepresst. Leider hat das nichts genutzt. Irgendwie glaube ich dass das Dämpferauge an sich ausgeschlagen ist,
keine Ahnung ob sowas geht...?

Jedenfalls überlege ich jetzt auch auf einen Monarch umzusteigen. Hier wurde erwähnt das der Debon Air nichts für Strive ist.
Im 2014 9.0 Race ist aber der Debon Air drin. 
Wisst ihr dazu was?
Das würde mich dann schon reizen.

Auf Grund zur Verfügbarkeit würde ich auf die Schnelle vll. auch nen normalen RCT3 mit High Volume nehmen.
Wisst ihr ob es ein 2013er Canyon Modell mit dem Dämpfer serienmäßig gab?

Will def. nur Komponenten verbauen die Canyon selbst auch verbaut.

Danke und Grüße


----------



## OliverKaa (24. Juni 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe einen Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer an meinem Canyon Strive.
> Der Dämpfer hat im eingebauten Zustand Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge (also an der Kobenseite).
> ...


 
Hi,
bzgl. des Dämpfers meinst Du bestimmt das "neue" Strive CF - hier wird wohl der Debon Air verbaut.
Das Bike ist jedoch anders konstruiert als das Strive AL.
Hier kannst Du nachschlagen welche Dämpfer Canyon bisher verbaut hat:
http://www.canyon.com/supportcenter/manuals.html#result
Cheers Oliver


----------



## Deleted 76369 (24. Juni 2014)

Hi, nein meine das aktuelle strive al 8.0 Race (hatte mich verschrieben und 9.0 geschrieben). 
Das hat den Debon Air. 
Siehe Ausstattungsliste auf der Canyon Seite: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3263#tab-reiter2


----------



## hans7 (24. Juni 2014)

Funktionieren tut der bestimmt, allerdings durch die hohe Luftkammer sollte er, was man so ließt, dann etwas zugespacert sein, damit hinten raus die Progression zunimmt. Allerdings kann das wohl keiner sagen, da noch keiner mit ihm Erfahrung hat. Und ob Canyon da was gemacht hat wissen wohl nur die.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (24. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mal hingeschrieben was da gemacht wurde. 
Habe einen Spezl der das 8.0 Race mit dem Dämpfer hat, und bis dato ist das einfach nur geil. Und der ist mit 95kg unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (24. Juni 2014)

Oh,
da kann ich dann nichts dazu sagen - kanns mir jedoch nicht vorstellen da es den Debon Air doch erst seit Mai gibt
und da war das Strive schon "sold out", oder??


----------



## Deleted 76369 (24. Juni 2014)

So ganz klar ist`s mir auch nicht - auf dem Link zu den Manuals wenn Du nach Dämpfer und RS sucht kommt auch ein Debon Air 2014 manual....
(Gibt es ja gar nicht - ist ja Modelljahr 2015)....


----------



## Micha382 (25. Juni 2014)

Schieb 



Micha382 schrieb:


> Wo bekomme ich denn den Dämpfer im Moment mit dem richtigen Tune? Ist High Volume mit M/M bei circa 86 kg fahrfertig der Richtige?
> Bin grad am überlegen ob ich auch umbaue, da mein Fox Float keinerlei Unterschieder mehr zwischen CTD zeigt und ich mittlerweile 5 Klicks/Stufen beim CTD habe. Leider habe ich auch keine Garantie mehr drauf, wird im Dezember zwei Jahre und daher denke ich drüber nach gleich auf den Monarch umzusteigen.
> 
> Danke und Grüße
> Michael


----------



## Allmounti (27. Juni 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi, nein meine das aktuelle strive al 8.0 Race (hatte mich verschrieben und 9.0 geschrieben).
> Das hat den Debon Air.
> Siehe Ausstattungsliste auf der Canyon Seite: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3263#tab-reiter2



Laut Liste ist das der Debon Air, laut Bild aber nicht.
Ich denke, dass das ein Fehler ist?!

Ich habe mit einem Tuner diesbezüglich gesprochen.
Er meint, dass man den Debon Air fürs Strive nehmen kann, man allerdings das Ding für das Strive anpassen müsste und der Tune stark von der Werkseinstellung abweichen würde.


----------



## Allmounti (27. Juni 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi, nein meine das aktuelle strive al 8.0 Race (hatte mich verschrieben und 9.0 geschrieben).
> Das hat den Debon Air.
> Siehe Ausstattungsliste auf der Canyon Seite: https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3263#tab-reiter2



Habe die Frage eben an Canyon weitergeleitet, würde mich mal interessieren ob es ein Fehler in der Liste ist, oder ob die zumindest ein paar Bikes mit dem DebonAir verkauft haben. 
Normalerweise wurde das Model mit den "normalen" Dämpfer verkauft, das weiß ich weil ich das 8.0 Race schon mal probe gefahren bin.

Außerdem habe ich Canyon mal die Frage gestellt, ob der DebonAir für das Strive 2013/2014 auch geeignet wäre. Bin mal auf die Antwort gespannt!


----------



## Allmounti (28. Juni 2014)

Mal an alle Monarch+ Besitzer:

Mein Dämpfer macht solche Dämpfergeräusche wie in diesen Video:






Habt ihr das auch? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das normal ist?!
Dämpfer wurde bisher dreimal gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC1300 (29. Juni 2014)

Daseca schrieb:


> Aber schau mal....das Lager ist ja  nicht so breit das es aus dem Dämpferauge raus steht....auf dem Bild ist auch gut zu erkennen das das äüßere wie so buchsen sind....das schwarze ist dann so ne art Abdeckkappe....



Ich habe ein neues nadellager von Canyon verbaut. anstatt der schwarzen abdeckkappe waren weisse ptfe kappen welche aber nicht in das strive gepasst hatten  oder metall-discs. Ich habe jetzt die schwarzen kappen vom alten lager wieder verwendet, da nichts vom canyon set gepasst hat. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ihr dort verwendet habt?

Welchen psi druck habt ihr verwendet (bei welchem gewicht)? Ich habe jetzt mal 210psi für 82kg (ohne ausrüstung). Was fahrt ihr so?

Wo gibt es ein bedienungsanleitung vom monarch plus? Ich habe nichts gefunden. Gibt es nur den druck und den hebel mit den drei einstellungen min, med, firm? Ist es richtig, dass min= bergab; firm= bergauf und med=?


----------



## Phileason (29. Juni 2014)

Ich habe auch die Kappen vom alten Dämpfer weiter verwendet...
Derzeit fahre ich bei rund 78 kg Kampfgewicht inkl. Ausrüstung ca. 190 psi.


----------



## Allmounti (30. Juni 2014)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein neues nadellager von Canyon verbaut. anstatt der schwarzen abdeckkappe waren weisse ptfe kappen welche aber nicht in das strive gepasst hatten  oder metall-discs. Ich habe jetzt die schwarzen kappen vom alten lager wieder verwendet, da nichts vom canyon set gepasst hat. Kann mir jemand sagen, was ihr dort verwendet habt?
> 
> Welchen psi druck habt ihr verwendet (bei welchem gewicht)? Ich habe jetzt mal 210psi für 82kg (ohne ausrüstung). Was fahrt ihr so?
> 
> Wo gibt es ein bedienungsanleitung vom monarch plus? Ich habe nichts gefunden. Gibt es nur den druck und den hebel mit den drei einstellungen min, med, firm? Ist es richtig, dass min= bergab; firm= bergauf und med=?


Also ich bin mit 170PSI und 85kg sehr  gut unterwegs. Das sind 30% SAG. Ich finde, dass du mit 210PSI und 82kg zu hohen Duck (zu wenig SAG) hast. Ist sicherlich viel Geschmacksache, aber 25-30% SAG sollte man schon haben damit das Hinterrad auch dem Boden gut folgen kann.

Die weißen Abdeckkappen die beim Nadellager Set dabei sind, sind Murks. Die Bohrungen sind größer als wie bei den schwarzen (größere Öffnung für Schmutz) und der Dämpfer passt mit den weißen Kappen nur mit Druck in die 270grad Box.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (30. Juni 2014)

@JC1300: Ich habe vor einer Woche eine neue Buchse + ein neues Nadellager von Canyon bekommen. Es waren keine weißen Kappen dabei. Alles genau so wie beim alten vom Werk verbauten Set.

@Allmounti: Ich habe auch bei Canyon angefragt, da ich den Dämpfer im Canyon Tune, falls möglich, dann direkt von Canyon kaufen würde.
Habe aber noch keine Antwort bekommen.
Ich frage den Spezl ob er mir nochmal schnell ein Bild schickt von dem Monarch in seinem Strive


----------



## Micha382 (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn ihr den passenden Tune habt, könnt ihr bitte hier publizieren welcher das ist?
Denke auch darüber nach umzusteigen und hätte am Liebsten die Originallösung.


----------



## Allmounti (30. Juni 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe einen Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer an meinem Canyon Strive.
> Der Dämpfer hat im eingebauten Zustand Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge (also an der Kobenseite).
> ...


Habe heute die Bestätigung von Canyon bekommen, dass der in der Liste aufgeführte DebonAir ein Fehler ist. 
Ich habe Canyon auch gefragt ob der DebonAir für das Strive denkbar wäre- noch keine Antwort.



Micha382 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr den passenden Tune habt, könnt ihr bitte hier publizieren welcher das ist?
> Denke auch darüber nach umzusteigen und hätte am Liebsten die Originallösung.


Den Tune den Canyon verbaut ist L/L. Ob das der richtige Tune für das Strive ist, ist Geschmacksache. Wie einige in diesem Tread habe ich auch den standardtune M/M und bin gut zufrieden.


----------



## Allmounti (30. Juni 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe einen Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer an meinem Canyon Strive.
> Der Dämpfer hat im eingebauten Zustand Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge (also an der Kobenseite).
> ...


Habe heute die Bestätigung von Canyon bekommen, dass der in der Liste aufgeführte DebonAir ein Fehler ist. 
Ich habe Canyon auch gefragt ob der DebonAir für das Strive denkbar wäre- noch keine Antwort.



Micha382 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr den passenden Tune habt, könnt ihr bitte hier publizieren welcher das ist?
> Denke auch darüber nach umzusteigen und hätte am Liebsten die Originallösung.


Den Tune den Canyon verbaut ist L/L. Ob das der richtige Tune für das Strive ist, ist Geschmacksache. Wie einige in diesem Tread habe ich auch den standardtune M/M und bin gut zufrieden.


----------



## Allmounti (30. Juni 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe einen Fox Float RP23 Boostvalve Dämpfer an meinem Canyon Strive.
> Der Dämpfer hat im eingebauten Zustand Spiel am unteren Dämpferauge (also an der Kobenseite).
> ...


Habe heute die Bestätigung von Canyon bekommen, dass der in der Liste aufgeführte DebonAir ein Fehler ist. 
Ich habe Canyon auch gefragt ob der DebonAir für das Strive denkbar wäre- noch keine Antwort.



Micha382 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr den passenden Tune habt, könnt ihr bitte hier publizieren welcher das ist?
> Denke auch darüber nach umzusteigen und hätte am Liebsten die Originallösung.


Den Tune den Canyon verbaut ist L/L. Ob das der richtige Tune für das Strive ist, ist Geschmacksache. Wie einige in diesem Tread habe ich auch den standardtune M/M und bin gut zufrieden.


----------



## Micha382 (30. Juni 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Habe heute die Bestätigung von Canyon bekommen, dass der in der Liste aufgeführte DebonAir ein Fehler ist.
> Ich habe Canyon auch gefragt ob der DebonAir für das Strive denkbar wäre- noch keine Antwort.
> 
> 
> Den Tune den Canyon verbaut ist L/L. Ob das der richtige Tune für das Strive ist, ist Geschmacksache. Wie einige in diesem Tread habe ich auch den standardtune M/M und bin gut zufrieden.



Wie leicht oder wie schwer bist du denn?
Ich wiege würde ich sagen mit Ausrüstung etwas über 86kg. Geht da der M/M Tune?


----------



## Deleted 76369 (30. Juni 2014)

Habe soeben auch die Info von Canyon bekommen das es ein Fehler auf der Homepage ist mit dem Debon Air.

Es ist der Rockshox Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume mit LL tune verbaut.
Ich habe bei einem angegeben Gewicht von 95-100kg übrigens empfohlen bekommen einen Air Spacer zu verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allmounti (30. Juni 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wie leicht oder wie schwer bist du denn?
> Ich wiege würde ich sagen mit Ausrüstung etwas über 86kg. Geht da der M/M Tune?


Ich wiege auch ca86kg und hab den M/M Tune- passt! Oder besser gesagt: bin noch nichts besseres gefahren! Auf jeden Fall besser als der fox ctd!


----------



## Deleted 76369 (30. Juni 2014)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Wie leicht oder wie schwer bist du denn?
> Ich wiege würde ich sagen mit Ausrüstung etwas über 86kg. Geht da der M/M Tune?



Also der Spezl von mir mit dem diesjährigen strive 8.0 Race hat den Monarch plus High Volume mit L/L tune und kommt je nachdem mir oder ohne Rucksack etc. Auf zwischen 90-max. 95 kg. und ist höchstzfrieden mit dem Hinterbau. Wir kommen gerade aus Finale zurück und er ist nur am schwärmen.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (30. Juni 2014)

Ich melde mich hier auf alle Fälle sobald ich die Info von Canyon habe ob man den Dämpfer im Canyon Custom tune bei denen bestellen kann. 

By the Way: weiß jemand was L/L und M/M heißt? Low und Mid? Sprich bei L/L ist die Ausprägung der Zug-Druckstufe schwächer als bei M/M?

Mann, ich sag's euch. Hab vor finale vorne meine 36 rausgeschmissen und ne Pike rein - ich hätte nie geglaubt dass das so ein Unterschied ist. Himmlisch. 

Wenn der Monarch nur zu 50% so Performt wie die Pike dann wäre es der Hammer ....


----------



## Allmounti (1. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte ja an Canyon die Frage gestellt, ob der DebonAir auch für das Strive geeignet ist. 
Hier die Antwort von Canyon:

Sehr geehrter Herr Hastenichtgesehen,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht vom 30. Juni 2014 und Ihre Nachfrage.

Der Debon Air von Rock Shox wurde nicht für das Strive nicht spezifiziert und auch nicht getestet. Bitte haben Sie Verständnis wenn ich darüber hinaus keine Aussagen treffen kann. Vielleicht finden Sie den bekannten Internet Foren einiges verwertbare Informationen.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte Ihnen mit meiner E-Mail weiterhelfen. Sollten Sie weitere Fragen oder Anliegen haben, können Sie sich gerne wieder an uns wenden.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (1. Juli 2014)

Habe soeben die Info bekommen das Canyon den Dämpfer nicht verkauft und man ihn über den Handel beziehen soll, auch mit dem L/L tune.
Das ist mir zwar nicht so bekannt, aber ich frage es trotzdem mal bei bikecomponents an, da ich sonst immer nur den M/M tune im Aftermarket sehe.

Hab auch nochmal nachgefragt ob es sich def. um den RockShox Monarch RC3 High Volume handelt oder den normalen.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (3. Juli 2014)

Also lt. Canyon ist es der RS Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume mit L/L Tune.

Haben bei bike-components angefragt ob man den Dämpfer so auch beziehen kann - die haben beim RS angefragt:
"...seit 2013 bietet Rock Shox nur noch den Mid/Mide Tune an. Es wird auch nichts mehr umgebaut !
Das soll für fast alle Bikes passen. Es kann Einzelfälle geben. Daher solltest du es über den Rahmenhersteller absichern."

Somit stirbt für mich erstmal der Monarch...


----------



## kNiRpS (3. Juli 2014)

... oder den monarch kaufen und von einem tuner anpassen lassen.


----------



## potzblitzer (3. Juli 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Also lt. Canyon ist es der RS Monarch Plus RC3 High Volume mit L/L Tune.
> 
> Haben bei bike-components angefragt ob man den Dämpfer so auch beziehen kann - die haben beim RS angefragt:
> "...seit 2013 bietet Rock Shox nur noch den Mid/Mide Tune an. Es wird auch nichts mehr umgebaut !
> ...



Blödsinn. Nimm den M/M tune. Der passt super. Fahren hier einige (inklusive mir) und sind sehr zufrieden. Tausend mal besser als mit dem Fox Mist weiterzufahren.


----------



## Deleted 76369 (3. Juli 2014)

potzblitzer schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Nimm den M/M tune. Der passt super. Fahren hier einige (inklusive mir) und sind sehr zufrieden. Tausend mal besser als mit dem Fox Mist weiterzufahren.



Hmm ... Ok. Wieviel wiegst Du?

Weiß denn jemand genau was der Low tune bedeutend? Ist die Zug- und Druckstufe dann schwächer ausgeprägt als bei Mid?

Ich bin da halt immer skeptisch. Wenn der M tune ok wäre, dann würde ihn Canyon ja auch verbauen....

Auf de anderen Seite habt ihr gute Erfahrungen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76369 (3. Juli 2014)

kNiRpS schrieb:


> ... oder den monarch kaufen und von einem tuner anpassen lassen.



Ist natürlich auch ne Idee. 
Hat da wer Erfahrung?

Hat jmnd. schon mal was mit flatout Suspension zu tun gehabt?


----------



## kNiRpS (3. Juli 2014)

naja..."wenn der m tune okay wäre, hätte den canyon verbaut"
da der fox dämpfer im strive nicht gut funktioniert, hätten sie ihn weglassen und gegen was taugliches tauschen sollen  know what i mean?

flatout soll gut sein, habs aber noch nicht selbst ausprobiert.
probier doch den M tune aus...wenn er taugt ist top, ansonsten lässt auf L shimen. das hast du wieder den canyon tune


----------



## Deleted 76369 (3. Juli 2014)

Das Argument mit dem "sonst hätten sie  nicht den Fox verbaut" schwirrt mir auch im Kopf rum 

Auf der anderen Seite ist meiner ja von 2011. Da hatte Rock shox noch nichts taugliches. Wahrscheinlich wäre für mich ein 2013/2014 Fox schon ne Offenbarung 
Aber wenn man mal die Pike anschaut, was das für eine andere Welt ist...und der Monarch nur halbwegs so funktionieren würde ...
Mal schauen vll. Probiere ich ihn echt mal in M aus und geb ihn wenn's ist zum tuner


----------



## Allmounti (3. Juli 2014)

IVO343 schrieb:


> Das Argument mit dem "sonst hätten sie  nicht den Fox verbaut" schwirrt mir auch im Kopf rum
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite ist meiner ja von 2011. Da hatte Rock shox noch nichts taugliches. Wahrscheinlich wäre für mich ein 2013/2014 Fox schon ne Offenbarung
> Aber wenn man mal die Pike anschaut, was das für eine andere Welt ist...und der Monarch nur halbwegs so funktionieren würde ...
> Mal schauen vll. Probiere ich ihn echt mal in M aus und geb ihn wenn's ist zum tuner


Mit dem Monarch Plus in MM machst du nichts falsch. Und wenn du jetzt den Fox RP23 hast, dann wird es mit dem Monarch eine weitere Offenbarung!


----------



## ollinist (4. Juli 2014)

Dem Strive tut die Harte Druckstufe im M/M tune gut, Canyon verbaut den whol nicht, weil das dann zusehr vom plüschigen des Fox abweicht.

In Verbindung mit der High Volume Air Chamber fand ich den L/L tune in meinem 204 Strive Al 8.0 Race zu soft. Ich musste schon sehr viel Druck draufgeben. Nachdem ich umshimmen hab lassen und mit ein 2 Spacer Gummis in der High Volume Can bin ich rundum zufrieden.

Mit M/M machst du nichts falsch


----------



## Blue729 (5. Juli 2014)

- was stört euch an eurem aktuellen Dämpfer im strive?
- was stört euch am hinterbau des strive?

Es ist immer ein Kompromiss. Erhöhe ich die druckstufe bzw verkleiner die Luftkammer wird das Heck verdammt unsensibel. Das ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. 
Ich fahre sogar den allseits nicht so beliebten FOX dh x 5 AIR, getunt. Sehr zuverlässiger Dämpfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (5. Juli 2014)

Ebenfalls DHX AIR.
Fahrergewicht 95 kg.
Luftkammer verkleinert. Läuft 1a. 
Leichtgewichte müssten wahrscheinlich nicht mal die Kammer verkleinern.


----------



## metal_beppi (6. Juli 2014)

Hi zusammen,

Habe das 2014er 7.0 Strive - bin bisher eig. Mit dem Dämpfer zufrieden. Meint ihr ein Monarch Plus würde das Fahrverhalten deutlich verbessern? 

Ich wiege 66kg 

Da ich technisch nicht ganz so fit bin wie ihr wäre es sehr nett von euch, wenn mir einer sagen könnte welchen Monarch plus ich verbauen müsste. 

1000 Dank!


----------



## potzblitzer (6. Juli 2014)

Wenn du zufrieden bist brauchst du doch nicht wechseln? Ansonsten brauchst du die 200x57mm Version und zum Wechseln des Nadellagerd das Presskit von canyon. Steht aber auch alles in diesem Thread...


----------



## joernuss (13. Juli 2014)

Hey,

ich habe mich gestern mal am Umbau von meinem 2014er Strive AL 7.0 rangemacht und auf den 2014er Monarch Plus mit M/M Tune umgebaut. 
Mit der Pocket-Press und nem neuen Nadellagerkit war es eigentlich kein Problem. Ein kleiner Tipp: Ich hab das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt und den Hinterreifen rausgemacht, damit nicht so viel Gewicht auf die Umlenkung drückt. Dann hab ich den Dämpfer erst oben am Rahmen gelöst und konnte dadurch die Umlenkung weiter drehen um besser an die Schrauben in der 260 Grad Box zu gelangen. Der Einbau ging dann relativ flott vonstatten.

Nach den ersten Kilometern bin ich aber mit dem Monarch Plus noch nicht zu 100% zufrieden. Fahrfertig wiege ich etwa 75 Kilo und fahre den Dämpfer zur Zeit mit 20% SAG.
Im Vergleich zum Fox ist er gefühlt insgesamt softer, auch wenn der Kolben etwa bei beiden Dämpfer gleich tief eingefedert. 

In der Trail bzw. Mid Einstellung wippen beide Dämpfer beim normalen Pedalieren etwa gleich stark.
Wenn ich beim Fox auf Climb gestellt habe, konnte ich sehen, dass der Kolben nicht mehr so stark einfedert und das Wippen sehr gering wurde.
Wenn ich den Monarch Plus auf Firm stelle, federt der Kolben in etwa immer noch so stark ein wie in der Mid Einstellung und wippt auch noch genauso viel. Der Unterschied ist jedoch, dass man das Wippen sehr stark im Sattel merkt und auf gerader Strecke (aber auch an Anstiegen) auf Asphalt immer ein wenig auf dem Sattel auf und ab hüpft. Dies war beim Fox nicht der Fall, wodurch er sich in meinen Augen besser fahren ließ. Die Zugstufe im Monarch Plus habe ich auf der standardmäßigen mittleren Einstellung gelassen.

Ist es normal, dass der Dämpfer so extrem "zurückschlägt"? Ich hatte mir eher erhofft, dass ich mit dem Monarch Plus, das Wippen komplett unterbinden wurde, sodass er nur noch minimal einfedert.
Muss der Dämpfer eventuell erst noch eingefahren werden und verändert sich noch ein bisschen oder müsste ich die Zugstufe ändern bzw. mit mehr oder weniger Luftdruck/SAG fahren?

Grüße joernuss


----------



## mtintel (13. Juli 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Habe heute die Bestätigung von Canyon bekommen, dass der in der Liste aufgeführte DebonAir ein Fehler ist.


Die bei Canyon sind echt flott, auf der Homepage steht noch immer die falsche Angabe, obwohl die Bei Canyon seit mindestens 2 Wochen ja wissen, dass die Angabe falsch ist


----------



## JC1300 (13. Juli 2014)

joernuss schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe mich gestern mal am Umbau von meinem 2014er Strive AL 7.0 rangemacht und auf den 2014er Monarch Plus mit M/M Tune umgebaut.
> Mit der Pocket-Press und nem neuen Nadellagerkit war es eigentlich kein Problem. Ein kleiner Tipp: Ich hab das Rad auf den Kopf gestellt und den Hinterreifen rausgemacht, damit nicht so viel Gewicht auf die Umlenkung drückt. Dann hab ich den Dämpfer erst oben am Rahmen gelöst und konnte dadurch die Umlenkung weiter drehen um besser an die Schrauben in der 260 Grad Box zu gelangen. Der Einbau ging dann relativ flott vonstatten.
> ...



Ich kann deine Erfahrungen bestätigen. Ich habe genau das gleiche festgestellt. Das wippen in firm ist echt zu stark. Ansonsten ein sehr geiler dämpfer. Mich würde auch interessieren, ob das sich legt oder was man dagegen machen kann.


----------



## Allmounti (14. Juli 2014)

Ich habe meinen RS Monarch+ zur Zeit beim Tuner der mir den auf mein Strive, mein Gewicht, Fahrweise usw. anpasst.
Ich bin sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt!!! Falls Interesse besteht, werde ich mal berichten


----------



## ollinist (15. Juli 2014)

Allmounti schrieb:


> Ich habe meinen RS Monarch+ zur Zeit beim Tuner der mir den auf mein Strive, mein Gewicht, Fahrweise usw. anpasst.
> Ich bin sehr gespannt was dabei rauskommt!!! Falls Interesse besteht, werde ich mal berichten




Unbedingt berichten 

Bei wem lässt du es machen ? Jemand aus dem Forum?


----------



## Allmounti (15. Juli 2014)

ollinist schrieb:


> Unbedingt berichten
> 
> Bei wem lässt du es machen ? Jemand aus dem Forum?


Von Lord Helmchen. Er hat sich auf RS spezialisiert. Man hört nur positives!


----------



## JC1300 (19. Juli 2014)

Ja, bitte berichte!

Wie schwer bist du und welche rad-grösse hast du beim strive?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allmounti (19. Juli 2014)

Ich wiege mit allem drum und dran 85kg. Radgröße S.


----------



## Allmounti (13. August 2014)

JC1300 schrieb:


> Ja, bitte berichte!
> 
> Wie schwer bist du und welche rad-grösse hast du beim strive?


Dämpfer ist schon zurück und wurde bisher einmal auf dem Hometrail getestet.
Kann jetzt schon sagen, dass das Tunen von Lord Helmchen was gebracht hat... kaum wippen, kein wegsacken...
ich würde aber gerne noch eine zweite Ausfahrt machen um noch mehr Erfahrungen zu machen und dann ausführlich berichten


----------



## JC1300 (13. August 2014)

Danke! Ja, mach das und berichte bitte nochmal.


----------



## Chrischi77 (19. August 2014)

Moin muß mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden!
Nach dem mein Dämpfer Ende Mai den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mir nach Rücksprache mit Canyon einen debonair gekauft. Wird ja im Aktuellen Strive Modell verbaut...... Super was habe ich mich gefreut...... Es hat bummelige acht Wochen und unzählige Telefonate und Email gedauert, bis ich endlich das passende Nadellager-Set  hatte. Eine Voll Katastrophe!!!!!!
Nach dem jetzt alles gut und verbaut ist, die erste Ausfahrt............. Geht garnicht. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg. Der Dämpfer IST auf 20 bar aufgepumpt und wippt wie sau durch. Egal auf welcher Stellung. Geht garnicht. Der Dämpfer hat MM tune. Wenn ich jetzt lese das der Dämpfer garnicht für das Strive ausgelegt ist, drehe ich durch..... Was für Landeier arbeiten den bei Canyon. Das darf alles nicht war sein............


----------



## waldi28 (19. August 2014)

Dass du von Canyon die Auskunft bekommen hast, dass der debonair zum alten Strive passt ist nicht zu verstehen.
Beim Strive war nur der alte Monarch plus verbaut. Der debonair war dort niemals serienmäßig verbaut. Die Luftkammer ist doch viel zu groß. Viele bauen hier Spacer in ihre Lufkammern ein, um die Progression zu vergrößern.
Hast du die Auskunft von Canyon schriftlich bekommen, dass der Dämpfer passt, oder nur mündlich am Telefon?


----------



## Chrischi77 (19. August 2014)

Grüß dich,
Natürlich nur mündlich. Ich hatte ja auch echt Schwierigkeiten das passende needle bearing Set zu bekommen. Ich habe insgesamt 5 Pakete erhalten, und jedes mal war es eine Wundertüte..... Mal waren Sachen drin die garnicht gestellt waren........ mal das gleiche ein Paar mal aber auch falsch....... Ich habe ein Rennrad von Canyon und muß sagen, das war der Grund mir auch ein Fully von Canyon zu kaufen.... Ein Fehler wie jetzt Gestellen muß.
Ich werde das Teil schlachten und bei eba..... Verkaufen. Ich bin echt extrem genervt von dem Laden.


----------



## sirios (19. August 2014)

Chrischi77 schrieb:


> Moin muß mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden!
> Nach dem mein Dämpfer Ende Mai den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mir nach Rücksprache mit Canyon einen debonair gekauft. Wird ja im Aktuellen Strive Modell verbaut...... Super was habe ich mich gefreut...... Es hat bummelige acht Wochen und unzählige Telefonate und Email gedauert, bis ich endlich das passende Nadellager-Set  hatte. Eine Voll Katastrophe!!!!!!
> Nach dem jetzt alles gut und verbaut ist, die erste Ausfahrt............. Geht garnicht. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg. Der Dämpfer IST auf 20 bar aufgepumpt und wippt wie sau durch. Egal auf welcher Stellung. Geht garnicht. Der Dämpfer hat MM tune. Wenn ich jetzt lese das der Dämpfer garnicht für das Strive ausgelegt ist, drehe ich durch..... Was für Landeier arbeiten den bei Canyon. Das darf alles nicht war sein............



Ich hab hier schon einige Male ausführlich erklärt warum es absoluter Käse ist einen Dämpfer mit großer Luftkammer im Strive zu verbauen bzw. nachzurüsten. Man darf auch nicht den Fehler machen und den Clowns an der Hotline vertrauen. Ich empfehle Dir Dich das nächste mal auch durch andere Quellen (Forum) zu informieren.
Ich hab mich nicht zuletzt wegen des ach so grandiosen Services dafür entschieden, dass nach 2 Canyons etwas aus Kanada ins Haus kommt.


----------



## Allmounti (19. August 2014)

Chrischi77 schrieb:


> Moin muß mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden!
> Nach dem mein Dämpfer Ende Mai den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mir nach Rücksprache mit Canyon einen debonair gekauft. Wird ja im Aktuellen Strive Modell verbaut...... Super was habe ich mich gefreut...... Es hat bummelige acht Wochen und unzählige Telefonate und Email gedauert, bis ich endlich das passende Nadellager-Set  hatte. Eine Voll Katastrophe!!!!!!
> Nach dem jetzt alles gut und verbaut ist, die erste Ausfahrt............. Geht garnicht. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg. Der Dämpfer IST auf 20 bar aufgepumpt und wippt wie sau durch. Egal auf welcher Stellung. Geht garnicht. Der Dämpfer hat MM tune. Wenn ich jetzt lese das der Dämpfer garnicht für das Strive ausgelegt ist, drehe ich durch..... Was für Landeier arbeiten den bei Canyon. Das darf alles nicht war sein............


Nicht verzweifeln! Den Dämpfer kann man auch für das Strive 2013 abstimmen obwohl das der DebonAir ist. Frag mal bei Lord Helmchen an. Er wird wahrscheinlich stark von der Werkseinstellung abweichen müssen, aber er weiß was er da tut. Er hat mir meinen Monarch+ sehr gut abgestimmt (werde nochmal ausführlicher berichten, komm momentan nicht zum biken) 
Finde dass Canyon gute Bikes baut (zwar nicht mit Liteville oder Nicolai usw. zu vergleichen) allerdings gibt es tatsächlich zu wenig kompetente Ansprechpartner bei den am Telefon... du hast wahrscheinlich einen von den am Apparat gehabt. Mir wurde nämlich gesagt, dass der DebonAir noch nie in dem älteren Model getestet würde und deswegen auch keine Aussage getroffen werden kann.
Bei dir hat sich da wohl jemand mit dem aktuellen Strive verwechselt oder weiß nicht, dass der Monarch+ RC3 und der Monarch +RC3 DebonAir unterschiedlich sind... letzteres wird wahrscheinlich der Fall sein


----------



## Deleted 76369 (20. August 2014)

Chrischi77 schrieb:


> Grüß dich,
> Natürlich nur mündlich. Ich hatte ja auch echt Schwierigkeiten das passende needle bearing Set zu bekommen. Ich habe insgesamt 5 Pakete erhalten, und jedes mal war es eine Wundertüte..... Mal waren Sachen drin die garnicht gestellt waren........ mal das gleiche ein Paar mal aber auch falsch....... Ich habe ein Rennrad von Canyon und muß sagen, das war der Grund mir auch ein Fully von Canyon zu kaufen.... Ein Fehler wie jetzt Gestellen muß.
> Ich werde das Teil schlachten und bei eba..... Verkaufen. Ich bin echt extrem genervt von dem Laden.



Servus, ich wäre auch fast drauf reingefallen und hätte mir einen Debon Air bestellt. Auf der Homepage stand nämlich lange das Strive 8.0 Race mit dem Debon Air ausgezeichnet. Bis ich dann an Canyon geschrieben und nachgefragt habe ob ich den Dämpfer auch bei Canyon direkt in Ihrem L/L Tune bestellen kann. Da kam dann raus dass das auf der Homepage falsch ausgezeichnet war und der Debon Air nicht geeignet ist...

Habe aktuell immer noch den Fox bei mir drin da ich mich nicht überwinden kann den Monarch zu holen, genau aus dem Thema mit den Nadellagern usw. das Du beschreibst. Habe jetzt einen Fox drin und nach einem Rahmentausch wg. Bruch bei Canyon habe ich nun immer Spiel am Nadellager. Habe es schon getauscht und von Canyon irgendwelche weiteren Nadellagerkits bekommen die geringere Toleranzen haben etc., was zwar zu einer geringfügigen Besserung geführt hat aber nicht zu Lösung...ein reines Drama....

Echt Schade - ich war so eigentlich immer zufrieden mit den Bikes und fand die Kulanz beim Rahmenbruch auch cool, aber inzwischen geht mir das echt auf den Zeiger das man andauernd andere Aussagen vom Support bekommt und wg. so trivalen Sachen wie Nadellager einfach nur Terror hat...Wird wohl nach 2 Canyons wohl mein letztes sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schrabbel (20. August 2014)

Chrischi77 schrieb:


> Moin muß mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort melden!
> Nach dem mein Dämpfer Ende Mai den Geist aufgegeben hat, habe ich mir nach Rücksprache mit Canyon einen debonair gekauft. Wird ja im Aktuellen Strive Modell verbaut...... Super was habe ich mich gefreut...... Es hat bummelige acht Wochen und unzählige Telefonate und Email gedauert, bis ich endlich das passende Nadellager-Set  hatte. Eine Voll Katastrophe!!!!!!
> Nach dem jetzt alles gut und verbaut ist, die erste Ausfahrt............. Geht garnicht. Ich wiege ca. 85 kg. Der Dämpfer IST auf 20 bar aufgepumpt und wippt wie sau durch. Egal auf welcher Stellung. Geht garnicht. Der Dämpfer hat MM tune. Wenn ich jetzt lese das der Dämpfer garnicht für das Strive ausgelegt ist, drehe ich durch..... Was für Landeier arbeiten den bei Canyon. Das darf alles nicht war sein............


Du kannst dir die Luftkammer vom 2014 Monarch Plus besorgen und den DebonAir umbauen. Entweder die 2014er HV Luftkammer nehmen und mit den Gummiringen das Volumen reduzieren oder gleich die kleine Luftkammer verbauen.
Die DebonAir Luftkammer kannst du dann sicherlich gut im Bikemarkt verticken, ..also alles halb so schlimm


----------



## Chrischi77 (23. August 2014)

Es ist vollbracht!
Das strive wurde geschlachtet! Ein paar Teile sin schon in der Bucht zu bestaunen. Habe mich für das neue jakyll entschieden. Dealer vor der Tür, wenn was ist..... Schmeiß ich ihm das Teil vor die Füße und los geht es. 
Gruß an alle.
P.s.
Wer sein strive aufrüsten möchte, verkaufe gerade ein paar Teile.


----------



## sirios (23. August 2014)

Super aber mit dem Dämpfer im Jekyll hat man nicht nur Freude... Ich mag keine solchen proprietären Losungen. Aber: viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## hawaiiron (24. August 2014)

ob das ein guter tausch war die dämpfer machen nur probleme bei richtigem einsatz leider


----------



## Chrischi77 (24. August 2014)

Wir Kassen uns überraschen!
Gruß


----------



## sirios (24. August 2014)

Ich für meinen Teil hasse Überraschungen in diesem Bereich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaCatrina (9. September 2014)

Hallo Leute 

Meine frage wäre welches SKF Nadellager(brauch ich da sonst noch was für unten) und welche Buchsen  brauch ich für oben damit ich meinen Monarch Rc3 Plus ins strive reinbauen kann. . 

Mfg damian


----------



## hans7 (8. Oktober 2014)

Evtl. habe ich die Möglichkeit einen M+ Modelljahr 2012 zu bekommen. Meint ihr der wäre besser als der Fox CTD Performance von 2013 der aktuell verbaut ist?


----------



## Allmounti (9. Oktober 2014)

Mhm, kenne den aus 2012 nicht. Hat der Dämpfer eine kleinere Luftkammer als die 2014er Modelle? 
Das schöne ist, dass du den Dämpfer schön auf deinen Rahmen, Gewicht und Fahrweise bei einem Tuner anpassen kannst.
Wie groß ist denn der Preisunterschied zu den 2014er Modellen? Im Zweifelsfall bisschen drauflegen und das 2014er Model kaufen (nicht DebonAir), und wenn du es ganz perfekt haben willst, kann ich dir Lord Helmchen als Tuner empfehlen!


----------



## hans7 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

habe mich vertan, es ist der 2013, wobei der 2013er und 2012er glaube ich baugleich sind. Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/go...,_verschiedene_Laengen,_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Ich habe den Dämpfer aus meinem Bike und überlege ihn zu verkaufen oder gegen den CTD im Strive zu wechseln, allerdings sollte es ja dann ein Fortschritt sein und kein Rückschritt.

Ich habe den allerdings in Tune L/L. Ich denke die Luftkammer ist kleiner im Gegensatz zu den 2014er Modellen.


----------



## Allmounti (10. Oktober 2014)

Canyon hat 2013 den M+ serienmäßig in L/L Tune im Strive verkauft. Dass die Luftkammer etwas kleiner ist, ist für das Strive glaub ich auch nicht verkehrt. Ich hätte alleine schon wegen des Ausgleichsbehälters den Monarch eingebaut. Im Zweifelsfall kannst du den ja immer noch verkaufen und den CTD wieder einbauen.
Die Monarch Dämpfer rauschen nicht so durch den Federweg wie die Fox. Ich habe schon eine Verbesserung gemerkt, nachdem ich den CTD gegen den Monarch+ 2014 in MM Tune verbaut hatte. Um es dann perfekt zu haben, habe ich den M+ dann nochmal von Lord Helmchen tunen lassen.
Nachdem ist besonders das Wippen fast weg, aber auch alles andere perfekt: Liegt satt, gute Federweg Ausnutzung, rauscht nicht durch, gewinnt schnell wieder an Federweg (merkt man besonders wenn man mal Treppen oder Wurzelteppiche runterbrettert )
@LordHelmchen
Danke an dieser Stelle nochmal für deine Arbeit

Ich bin allerdings nur Laie und kenn mich mit der ganzen Dämpferthematik nicht so gut aus. Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schreib LH mal einfach an!

Ach nur zur Info:
Ich bin mit 86kg unterwegs, fahre den Dämpfer mit 30% SAG (160-170PSI), Allmountain - Enduro Strecken mit mittelgroßen Sprüngen und zwischendurch im Bikepark (Willigen Freeridestrecke).


----------



## hans7 (12. Oktober 2014)

Brauche ich unbedingt die Pocket Press von Canyon oder tut es auch jedes andere handelsübliche Auspresswerkzeug ala:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/R...dell-2010-p30649/universal-1-2-x-1-2--o15452/


----------



## Allmounti (13. Oktober 2014)

jedes handelsübliche tut das auch!


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (14. Oktober 2014)

Hallo, ich hätte ein paar fragen. 

schon mal im voraus vielen Dank für die Mühe. 

wäre es eigentlich auch möglich und sinnvoll einen CCDB air inline im strive zu verbauen.  unterscheiden  sich die Modelle vom jahrgang 2011 - 2014  irgendwie bei der anlenkung vom dämpfer in der 270 grad box. ich wollte noch mal auf das viel diskutierte thema Rock shox monarch plus rc3 debon air eingehen. im aftermart wird er nur in M tune angeboten. Ich habe ein strive von 2012 mit einem Fox Rp2 standardmäßig in M tune (steht auf dem Dämpfer). was genau ist dann der unterschied bei fox m tune und Rock shox M tune? 
müsste das nicht prinzipiell das selbe sein.


----------



## sinex (15. Oktober 2014)

Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte ein paar fragen.
> 
> schon mal im voraus vielen Dank für die Mühe.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das mit dem DB-Inline kannst du vergessen. Der ist an den Enden zu groß für die Box bei allen Strive Modelljahren.


----------



## hans7 (16. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir bitte jemand das Auspresswerkzeug von Canyon erklären, ich steh wohl auf dem Schlauch. Möchte gerade Gleitlager aus dem einem Monarch+ rauspressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hans7 (17. Oktober 2014)

Trailrider-RLP schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hätte ein paar fragen.
> 
> schon mal im voraus vielen Dank für die Mühe.
> 
> ...




Naja, jeder Hersteller hat seinen eigenen Tune für seine verschiedenen Dämpfer. M Tune ist nicht gleich M Tune bei den verschiedenen Herstellern. Ist wie bei den Reifengrößen, da ist auch 2,3 nicht gleich 2,3 etc....


----------



## Thiel (19. Oktober 2014)

Für das Strive sollte man bei Rock Shox immer M nehmen und damit rechnen müssen, über Volumenspacer noch die Progression erhöhen zu müssen.
Schwerere Faher können auch direkt Tune H nehmen.

Bei Fox Tune M oder F (Firm) und ruhig einen hohen Boostvalve Druck und ggf. natürlich auch Volumenspacer.

Die Cane Creek Dämpfer sollen ein weites Einstellspektrum haben, sodass unterschiedliche Tunes überflüssig werden.


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hab nun mehrere Ausfahrten mit dem FloatX gemacht und bin vollstens zufrieden, Bergauf schön ruhig, bergab hingegen macht er genau was er soll, das Bike liegt schön satt aufm Trail. Passt perfekt rein und Flasche hat auch genügend Platz.


----------



## Allmounti (23. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schickes Bike! Den float X wollte ich zunächst auch einbauen... war mir dann aber doch bisschen zu teuer:-(

Was sind das für Laufräder? Sehen besser aus als die vorher in weiß (sorry, gehört eigentlich nicht hier her)...

Gruß


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2014)

Nix da, die weißen sehn besser aus 






Die schwarzen sind DT-Swiss E2000 Laufräder, werden hergenommen wenns nur bergab geht, wenn da dann was kaputt geht, isses nicht so teuer wie bei den Mavix Crossmax. 

Beim FloatX hatte ich mir n limit von 450€ gesetzt, Anfang des Jahres, vor n paar Wochen hatt es dann geklappt, sogar nagelneu und mit 0,9er Volumenspacer der perfekt passt.


----------



## Allmounti (23. Oktober 2014)

Die weißen sehen natürlich auch gut aus... ist natürlich auch Geschmacksache 

450€ - super Schnäppchen!


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Oktober 2014)

n paar sollten noch da sein 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/452578-fox-float-x-factory-kashima-modell-2014-neu-sonderpreis


----------



## Micha382 (31. Dezember 2014)

Kann mal jemand kurz beschreiben wie ich das Nadellager unten mit dem Tool von Canyon auspressen kann?
Schwarze Plastikabdeckungen entfernen und dann in die Richtung wo das Nadellager dicker sein zu scheint auspressen oder muss ich vorher noch etwas anderes beachten?
Hab mir von Canyon mal die Pocket Press bestellt, aber da hier ja einige den Umbau schon gemacht haben wisst ihr ja auf was zu achten ist ;-)
Danke und schönen Rutsch!


----------



## waldi28 (1. Januar 2015)

Wie du schon richtig geschrieben hast, geht das Nadellager nur in einer Richtung raus. Ansonsten kannst du mit der Pocket Press nichts falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (10. Januar 2015)

So der neue Dämpfer ist drin - ich bin gespannt 
Der PocketPress von Canyon würde eine Beschreibung gut tun :-D


----------



## waldi28 (10. Januar 2015)

Gibts auch ein Foto vom Ergebnis????


----------



## Micha382 (10. Januar 2015)

Kann bei dem Wetter und Sturm maximal mit nem Kellerfoto dienen...


----------



## Micha382 (11. Januar 2015)

So hier ist mal das gute Stück.
Bin auf die erste Ausfahrt gespannt, hoffentlich wird das Wetter wieder besser.


----------



## piotr-tespe (5. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin,

fahre das 2012er strive mit dem Fox RP2 Dämpfer.
Leider haut der mich nicht wirklich vom Hocker und teile den Großteil der Meinungen.
Etwas mehr gefühlte Reserven und Progression würde ich mir auch wünschen.

Nun weiß ich aus diesem und anderen Beiträgen, dass viele Strive Fahrer den Fox Dämpfer gegen den Monarch Plus getauscht haben.
Ich habe mal eine kurze Frage zum Verständnis:

Der Monarch plus mit Debon Air oder High Volume soll sich nicht wirklich eignen, da zu plüschig und zu wenig Progression ( wenn ich es richtig verstehe ).

Ich finde den Monarch Plus aber nur mit Debon Air bzw. High volume.
Gibt es den Monarch Plus RC3 ohne Debon oder High volume oder ist der zusatz RC3 dann nicht zutreffend? Hat der evtl. noch eine andere Bezeichnung? Ein Link zu einem Shop o.ä. wäre riesig.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen


----------



## DerandereJan (5. Februar 2015)

Kannst im Prinzip jeden Monarch fahren, der nicht HV (High Volume) oder Debon heisst... nur die Einbaulänge sollte passen ... 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...plus-luft-dampfer-200-x-57-top-kein-debon-air

€:Korrigiert, falsches Maß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OliverKaa (5. Februar 2015)

Sers,
der von Dir "gelinkte" ist jedoch der falsche - Du brauchst 200x57
cheers


----------



## piotr-tespe (5. Februar 2015)

Der gelinkte ist doch 200 x 57 mm und das ist doch auch das Einbaumaß, welches in den Strive gehört.
Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Februar 2015)

piotr-tespe schrieb:


> Der gelinkte ist doch 200 x 57 mm und das ist doch auch das Einbaumaß, welches in den Strive gehört.
> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt.



Vorhin war n anderer Verlinkt


----------



## piotr-tespe (5. Februar 2015)

Super. Euch erstmal vielen Dank für die Info.
Dann ist der aktuell gelinkte auch korrekt?!

200 x 57 mm ist richtig und kein Debon Air oder High Volume

Diese beiden Kandidaten könnten in Frage kommen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...plus-luft-dampfer-200-x-57-top-kein-debon-air

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-plus-rc3-200x57-tune-m-m-wie-neu-preisupdate
( habe den Anbieter angeschrieben und lt seiner Aussage hat der Dämpfer weder High Volume noch Debon Air )

Thanks


----------



## Boardi05 (5. Februar 2015)

FloatX und X-Fusion vector hlr kannste dir anguggn, damit sind auch alle zufrieden. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (8. Februar 2015)

wie bekommt man eigentlich die Alubuchsen aus der oberen Dämpfer Aufnahme. auspressen geht ja nicht .


----------



## Trialside (8. Februar 2015)

Entweder vorsichtig mit einem Messer (kein Cuttermesser - ganz schlechte Idee) raushebeln oder mit einem Linksausgreher für vermurkste Schrauben herausziehen.


----------



## Evilernie (12. April 2015)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage. Habe mir den Fox Float X gekauft, waren schon 22,8mm x M8 drin, geht oben also. Aber unten will es ins Strive nicht passen (2012er Strive, Fox Float X 2014).

Was brauche ich noch dafür? Unten sind die halt zu breit?


----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2015)

Evilernie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage. Habe mir den Fox Float X gekauft, waren schon 22,8mm x M8 drin, geht oben also. Aber unten will es ins Strive nicht passen (2012er Strive, Fox Float X 2014).
> 
> Was brauche ich noch dafür? Unten sind die halt zu breit?



Unten kann es nicht passen, mit n bissl suchdn hättest auch gefunden was unten rein muss.

Unten brauchts ein nadellager, artikelnummer sieht man auf der canyonhomepage bei der explosionszeichnung

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Evilernie (12. April 2015)

also ich blicke bei der Explosionszeichnung nicht durch. normal müsste das in der Liste 10 - 16 sein. Aber was brauche ich? Welches Nadellager für den Float X 2014 und was dann noch. Hatte immer nur 22,8mm x M8 bei Canyon gelesen und die auch bestellt. Jetzt passt es nur oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (12. April 2015)

Evilernie schrieb:


> also ich blicke bei der Explosionszeichnung nicht durch. normal müsste das in der Liste 10 - 16 sein. Aber was brauche ich? Welches Nadellager für den Float X 2014 und was dann noch. Hatte immer nur 22,8mm x M8 bei Canyon gelesen und die auch bestellt. Jetzt passt es nur oben.



Genauer anguggn 

Explosionszeichnung vom Strive 2012 ES

Rechts oben is der Dämpfer zu sehen

Nadellager besteht aus Bauteil nummer 71, 72, 73, 74 und 74-1

Das ganze gibt es als Set, A1023084 

Oder du nimmst ganz einfach das Nadellager vom alten Dämpfer.

Auf der Homepage wurden leider infos gelöscht, 22,8 beim Strive gilt fürs 2015er, 2011-2014 haben oben 22,8 unten Nadellager.

Für den ein und Ausbau brauchste dann Spezialwerkzeug.


----------



## Evilernie (13. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Genauer anguggn
> 
> Oder du nimmst ganz einfach das Nadellager vom alten Dämpfer.



passt das vom PR in den Float X? Der Durchmesser sieht anders aus? Habe zwar noch die 22,8mm Buchsen drin, aber hat der noch den gleichen Durchmesser?


----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2015)

Evilernie schrieb:


> passt das vom PR in den Float X? Der Durchmesser sieht anders aus? Habe zwar noch die 22,8mm Buchsen drin, aber hat der noch den gleichen Durchmesser?



Das Nadellager vom alten Fox Dämpfer passt auch in den neuen rein.


----------



## Evilernie (13. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Das Nadellager vom alten Fox Dämpfer passt auch in den neuen rein.



wie bekommt man das aus dem alten raus? Dachte der Durchmesser der unteren Buchse beim Fox Float X 2014 hätte sich in der 2014er Version geändert.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2015)

Spezialwerkzeug, entweder du bastelst dir was oder holst dir die Canyon Pocket Press (oder ähnliches)


----------



## Evilernie (13. April 2015)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Canyon Pocket Press (oder ähnliches)



das suche ich schon wie blöd auf der Canyon Seite. Gibt es das nicht mehr zu bestellen.


----------



## Boardi05 (13. April 2015)

Evilernie schrieb:


> das suche ich schon wie blöd auf der Canyon Seite. Gibt es das nicht mehr zu bestellen.



Die kannst du über Mail bestellen, oder Chat. PocketPress fürs Nadellager des Strive 2012.


----------



## paulipan (14. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ein Freund interessiert sich mit rund 120 KG fahrfertig für ein gebrauchtes Canyon Strive aus 2012 mit dem Fox Float RP23 Boost Valve Dämpfer. Bekommt man da soviel Druck rein, damit er sich auch mit so einem Schwergewicht wie mein Kumpel fahren lässt?


----------



## Boardi05 (14. April 2015)

Mit dem Gewicht wird er mit dem Strive sicher nicht zufrieden, erst recht nicht mit nem 2012er Dämpfer, die hatten alle viel zu große Luftkammern und daher Durchschläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paulipan (15. April 2015)

Wieso? Ist das Strive nicht steif genug? Welchen Dämpfer würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Thiel (16. April 2015)

Es gibt für Ihn keinen fertigen Dämpfer zu kaufen, der in diesem Bike mit dem Gewicht funktionieren wird. Da helfen auch die Spacer für die Luftkammer nicht.
Er kann das Bike aber kaufen und den Dämpfer anpassen lassen: 
http://www.tftuned.com/tech-help/72-push


----------



## paulipan (16. April 2015)

Was würde denn so eine Überarbeitung bei TF kosten? Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?
Bis ca. wieviel KG Fahrergewicht, ist der verbaut RP2 ggf. auch mit Anpassung durch Spacer fahrbar?


----------



## paulipan (17. April 2015)

So, das Strive steht bei ihm nun in der Garage.... 
Dämpfer taugt allerdings wie erwartet nichts. Braucht er grds. als schwerer Fahrer eher einen "high volume" Dämpfer?

Was vielleicht noch wichtig wäre: Er setzt das Rad als Tourenfully ein und nicht für herben All-Mountain bzw. Freeride Einsatz


----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2015)

Klein Luftkammer, sehr kleine brauchts.

Aber des wird mit dem Gewicht sehr schwer, die 20% Sag wird man nur sehr schwer fahren können.

Ich hab n 2013er, die haben einen Float CTD Dämpfer mit kleiner Luftkammer der schon viel besser geht als die alten RP,

Anfangs gings ganz gut, aber als der Dämpfer eingefahren war, musste ich mit Volumenspacer nachhelfen und das bei grad mal 70kg (inkl. Bikeausrüstung, Rucksack 3L trinkwasser etc. etc.)


----------



## paulipan (17. April 2015)

Puuh. Habe soeben mal geschaut, ob es noch Spacer für den verbauten RP2 gibt.
Im Netz leider auch nichts mehr gefunden :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (17. April 2015)

paulipan schrieb:


> Puuh. Habe soeben mal geschaut, ob es noch Spacer für den verbauten RP2 gibt.
> Im Netz leider auch nichts mehr gefunden :-(



https://www.bike-components.de/de/Fox-Racing-Shox/Tuning-Kit-Modell-2005-2012-p31039/

is halt fraglich obs hilft.


----------



## paulipan (17. April 2015)

Danke! Habe unter "Spacer" gesucht.... Werde mal unter Tuning Kit weiter testen...
Sollte aber ja auch mit Fett funktionieren, soweit ich gelesen habe.....


----------



## RobChop12 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo Strive-Gemeinde 

Nachdem ich mir diesen Fred schon 30 mal durchgelesen habe (Cool was ihr alles so schriebt und DANKE für die hilfreichen Infos !) bin ich nun auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem *Monarch+ RC3* (KEIN Debon AIR) m/m in den Strive Abmessungen (200x57) für mein 2011er Strive ES, bin jedoch einfach nicht fündig geworden... in den ganzen Shops ausverkauft... Wisst ihr warum es den nicht mehr gibt ? bzw wird es den noch mal wieder geben ?

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Hat jemand etwas von einem Strive mit Rebound/Compression: M/H gehört ? Wie sich dies bei ca 77 Kg verhält? H compression eher gut weil degressiver Hinterbau ?


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. Mai 2015)

RobChop12 schrieb:


> Hallo Strive-Gemeinde
> 
> Nachdem ich mir diesen Fred schon 30 mal durchgelesen habe (Cool was ihr alles so schriebt und DANKE für die hilfreichen Infos !) bin ich nun auf der verzweifelten Suche nach einem *Monarch+ RC3* (KEIN Debon AIR) m/m in den Strive Abmessungen (200x57) für mein 2011er Strive ES, bin jedoch einfach nicht fündig geworden... in den ganzen Shops ausverkauft... Wisst ihr warum es den nicht mehr gibt ? bzw wird es den noch mal wieder geben ?
> 
> Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: Hat jemand etwas von einem Strive mit Rebound/Compression: M/H gehört ? Wie sich dies bei ca 77 Kg verhält? H compression eher gut weil degressiver Hinterbau ?


Gibt es so wie es aussieht nur noch im Bikemarkt, allerdings auch als Neuware. Hatte meinen vor 4 Wochen dort verkauft, wegen Wechsel auf Debonair, allerdings nicht im Strive sondern Tyee.


----------



## pattidorn (22. September 2015)

Weiß jemand genau ob der Cane Creek Inline in mein Strive (alter Rahmen ohne Shapeshifter) passt. (Würde günstig an einen ran kommen)
Wäre sehr hilfreich.
Danke


----------



## Boardi05 (22. September 2015)

pattidorn schrieb:


> Weiß jemand genau ob der Cane Creek Inline in mein Strive (alter Rahmen ohne Shapeshifter) passt. (Würde günstig an einen ran kommen)
> Wäre sehr hilfreich.
> Danke



Passt nicht (2012-2014 Rahmen), hab ich vor 3-4 Wochen mal probiert


----------



## pattidorn (22. September 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort in dem Fall muss doch der Monarch Plus her.


----------



## cube_team (20. Mai 2016)

Ich habe mir den Fox Float X zugelegt und wollte ihn nun auch tauschen.
Leider komme ich betreffend der Buchsen etc. nicht weiter.
Wie bekomme ich die Buchsen in der oberen Aufnahme raus und kann ich diese für den neuen Dämpfer weiter benutzen? Ich meine im Thread gelesen zu haben das es mit einem Messer geht. Falls ich neue benötige, welche Masse müssen diese haben?
Wie ist es mit den Buchsen in der unteren Aufnahme? Benötige ich hier neue oder kann ich die alten irgendwie demontieren?
Auf dem Foto ist der alte und der neue Dämpfer zu sehen.

Danke euch.


----------



## Boardi05 (20. Mai 2016)

cube_team schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den Fox Float X zugelegt und wollte ihn nun auch tauschen.
> Leider komme ich betreffend der Buchsen etc. nicht weiter.
> Wie bekomme ich die Buchsen in der oberen Aufnahme raus und kann ich diese für den neuen Dämpfer weiter benutzen? Ich meine im Thread gelesen zu haben das es mit einem Messer geht. Falls ich neue benötige, welche Masse müssen diese haben?
> Wie ist es mit den Buchsen in der unteren Aufnahme? Benötige ich hier neue oder kann ich die alten irgendwie demontieren?
> ...



Oben geht mit Messer unten brauchste das Canyon Auspresstool fürs Nadellager.


----------



## cube_team (23. Mai 2016)

Danke. Also oben habe ich die Buchsen mit einem Messer rausbekommen und in den neuen Dämpfer einsetzen können aber unten habe ich blöderweise das Nadellager kaputt gemacht und brauche nun Ersatz.
Auf dem Foto sieht man das Nadellager welches im alten Dämpfer drin war. Hat mir jemand einen Link für einen Ersatz?
Ich bin mir nicht sicher welches ich benötige bzw. habe nur welche aus Kunststoff gefunden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cube_team (23. Mai 2016)

Benötige ich dieses Buchsenset?:
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/fox-buchsenset-5-teilig-8mm-10713/wg_id-828
Welche Breite wäre dann korrekt? Oder wäre es besser zu den Huber Buchsen zu greifen?


----------



## Boardi05 (23. Mai 2016)

cube_team schrieb:


> Danke. Also oben habe ich die Buchsen mit einem Messer rausbekommen und in den neuen Dämpfer einsetzen können aber unten habe ich blöderweise das Nadellager kaputt gemacht und brauche nun Ersatz.
> Auf dem Foto sieht man das Nadellager welches im alten Dämpfer drin war. Hat mir jemand einen Link für einen Ersatz?
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher welches ich benötige bzw. habe nur welche aus Kunststoff gefunden...



Nadellager bekommste bei Canyon,

ich hätte n Nadellager und das Presstool über, nur leider is der Versand nach DE schweineteuer.


----------



## cube_team (24. Mai 2016)

Wäre der Versand nach CH auch so teuer? Das würde nämlich auch gehen.
Leider konnte ich auf der Website von Canyon das Nadellager nicht finden. Hättest du mir einen Link zu einem Shop mit der richtigen Nadellager inkl. richtiger Breite? Ich kenn mich diesbezüglich überhaupt nicht aus.


----------



## boarder87 (11. November 2016)

Warum wird hier eigentlich grundsätzlich vom Debon Air abgeraten? 
So wie ich verstanden habe, ist der Unterschied der Debon Air im Vergleich zur normalen Luftkammer ein größeres Volumen der Negativkammer und eine etwas vergrößerte Positivkammer. 
Die größere Negativkammer soll ein besseres Ansprechverhalten bieten (ähnlich wie die Fox Evol Technologie) und ein lineareres Verhalten im ersten Drittel des Federwegs bieten. 
Das größere Volumen der Positivkammer bewirkt, dass die Kennlinie über das erste Drittel linearer bleibt und weniger Progression bietet, was eigentlich beim Strive unerwünscht ist.

Ist es nicht denkbar das Volumen der Debon Air Positivkammer zu verkleinern und damit einen besser ansprechenden Monarch Plus (ohne Debon Air) zu erhalten? Zumal es wirklich schwierig ist ein Dämpfer ohne DebonAir zu bekommen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung beim Vergleich vom Float X Evol zum Monarch Plus?


----------



## Take-Off (16. März 2017)

Hey Leute!
Bräuche mal eure Expertise. Mein Dämpfer in meinem 2013er Strive ist jetzt hinüber. Habe einen Ersatzdämpfer von einem Kollegen bekommen, benötige da aber die passenden Buchsen. kann mir einer die korrekten Maße der Buchsen nennen?

Dazu habt ihr eine Empfehlung für einen Dämpfer? Wieder n Float nehmen oder doch was anderes?
Lieben Dank!


----------



## boarder87 (23. Juli 2017)

Ich hol das Thema nochmal hoch und frage, ob man nicht den Monarch Plus mit Debon Air hernehmen könnte und mittels Volumenspacer die Positivkammer ausfüllen könnte? Geht laut Schnittdarstellung zwar nicht komplett aber sollte ja schon was bringen?! Was meint Ihr?


----------



## Cimatti (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen - falls es jemandem hilft zwecks Empfehlung für einen Dämpfer ins alte Strive (ES 9 LTD), ich habe mir einen Fox Float DPS Evol Factory (Modell 2017) ins Strive gebaut und ich bin super zufrieden damit. Im offenen Modus ist immer noch das plüschige Fahrgefühl vorhanden (das ich mag), federt und dämpft für mein Empfinden top, bereits ab mittlerem Modi ist das Wippen bergauf deutlich reduziert bzw. bei meinem Gewicht (ca. 75 kg fahrfertig) fast weg und im Lock Modus wippt gar nichts mehr. Für mein Empfinden absolut top und deutliche Aufwertung zum Originaldämpfer RP23, vor allem bergauf. Er hat jetzt den ersten alpinen Einsatz in Sölden hinter sich und ich bin immer noch sehr zufrieden, musste mich nicht vor brandneuen Radon Slides und YT Jeffsys verstecken und das Strive hat einfach einwandfrei funktioniert.


----------



## phlek (24. Februar 2020)

Hi Zusammen,
kann mir hier in dem Thread noch einer helfen? Kumpel hat sich ein 2013 gekauft  RP23 Dämpfer und er wiegt weit über 100kg. Nun ist der RP23 viel zu euch und schlägt durch. Welchen Dämpfer könnt ihr empfehlen und welche Einbaulänge bräuchte ich um passende Dämpfer zu finden?  DANKE !


----------



## waldi28 (24. Februar 2020)

Die Einbaulänge beträgt 200x57. Bei einem Gewicht über 100kg wird es schwer werden den Dämpfer ordentlich abzustimmen. Er sollte jedenfalls darauf achten, dass der Dämpfer eine kleine Luftkammer hat, sonst muss die luftkammer mit Spacern aufgefüllt werden. Aber hier in dem Thread findest du einige Dämpfer, die gut funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (22. April 2020)

Also nur um das mal geklärt zu haben, der DPX2 passt problemlos ins Strive. Auch, finde ich, harmoniert er mit dem Hinterbau. Noch ist die "finale" Einstellung nicht gefunden, aber die erste Testfahrt war sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Schnerrget (7. Juli 2021)

@kraft_werk 
Hi,

Wie zufrieden warst/bist du mit dem DPX2? Welchen tune hast du bei dem Dämpfer. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nen neuen Dämpfer für mein Strive von daher würde mich da ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht interessieren.
Würde mich über ne Antwort freuen.

Gruß Erik


----------



## kraft_werk (7. Juli 2021)

Schnerrget schrieb:


> @kraft_werk
> Hi,
> 
> Wie zufrieden warst/bist du mit dem DPX2? Welchen tune hast du bei dem Dämpfer. Ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach nen neuen Dämpfer für mein Strive von daher würde mich da ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht interessieren.
> ...


Hi Erik,

mein Dämpfer hatte die Konfiguration CM RM Rezi AFM. Habe den Dämpfer bei Anyrace mit dem Trailhuntertuning anpassen lassen. Für mich hat das schon echt gut funktioniert. Guter Gegenhalt in Kurven, schönes Ansprechverhalten, lediglich der Rebound hätte einen Tick schneller sein können, aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.
Prinzipiell kann ich den DPX2 fürs Strive empfehlen 👍🏼
Leider hat sich die 270° Box kurze Zeit später verabschiedet, so dass ich ihn gerade mal einen Sommer gefahren bin. 

Evtl würde ich mich auch vom Dämpfer trennen. Falls du Interesse hast, schreib mich an 😉


----------

